# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Que vous êtes naïfs

## Grand_Maître_B

Faire pleurer les innocents bébés en leur faisant d'horribles grimaces ? Oui ! Pas mal. Donner des coups de pieds à de petits chatons tout meugnons ? C'est mieux ! Mais ce n'est pas encore ça. Non, le must du sadisme, c'est de ruiner d'une seule news les espoirs de millions de personnes. Vous croyez qu'on ne peut pas y arriver ? Regardez-moi faire.


Tout Internet a suinté de joie en apprenant qu'un amendement HADOPI avait été voté prévoyant une amnistie pour tous les téléchargements illégaux opérés avant l'entrée en vigueur de la loi. Dans la liesse généralisée à faire passer le Mai 68 de nos nombreux aînés, et je pèse mes ânes, pour une kermesse de village, on voit fleurir partout des rodomontades pleines d'assurance, comme quoi tout le Net va être téléchargé, et que les ayants droit, ça me fait pas peur, et que je vais laisser mon nickname bien apparent, etc.


Oui, mais non. Non de chez non, voyez, pas le petit non, hein, le bon gros non des familles. Je m'explique:
 L'amendement a été inséré dans l'article 2, que je vous cite ci-dessous:

ARTICLE 2

Après l’alinéa 67, insérer les trois alinéas suivants :

_« Sont ainsi amnistiées les contraventions dressées en vertu des articles R. 335-3 et R. 335-4 du code de la propriété intellectuelle, lorsqu’elles ont été commises avant l'entrée en vigueur de la loi n° du favorisant la diffusion et la protection de la création sur Internet.
« Sont également amnistiés les faits délictueux et les condamnations qui auraient été prononcées en application de l’article L. 335-4 du code de la propriété intellectuelle pour des téléchargements d’œuvres protégées par le biais du réseau Internet, lorsqu’elles ont été commises avant l'entrée en vigueur de la loi n° du précitée.
« Cette amnistie est limitée aux seuls utilisateurs de logiciels permettant le téléchargement et non à ceux ayant participé à leur conception. Elle ne s'applique pas non plus à ceux qui se livrent à un usage commercial ou au trafic d'images pédophiles ou à l'effraction et au vol de données. »_
 Déjà, vous voyez que la loi n'a pas de numéro ni de date, et pour cause, puisqu'elle n'est pas encore votée de façon définitive !
 Je répète, tout ce qui est voté aujourd'hui par nos parlementaires n'est pas forcément définitif !
 Le texte dont les parlementaires discutent va être présenté à la commission mixte paritaire (qui réunit parlementaires et sénateurs) puis au conseil constitutionnel.
 Cet amendement pourra donc être enlevé par la commission mixte paritaire ou par le conseil constitutionnel, et du reste, tout le monde s'y attend.
 Oui, ça fait mal, hein ? ça vous apprendra à croire au Père Noël, *ou manger un chaton*.

 Mais qu'est ce que je vois ? Une once d'espoir remue encore ? Attendez, laissez-moi une seconde que je l'écrase bien proprement.
 Vous voyez la référence à _"l’article L. 335-4 du code de la propriété intellectuelle"_ ?
 Cet article dit: _"Est punie de trois ans d'emprisonnement et de 300 000 € d'amende toute fixation, reproduction, communication ou mise à disposition du public, à titre onéreux ou gratuit, ou toute télédiffusion d'une prestation, d'un phonogramme, d'un vidéogramme ou d'un programme, réalisée sans l'autorisation, lorsqu'elle est exigée, de l'artiste-interprète, du producteur de phonogrammes ou de vidéogrammes ou de l'entreprise de communication audiovisuelle.
Est punie des mêmes peines toute importation ou exportation de phonogrammes ou de vidéogrammes réalisée sans l'autorisation du producteur ou de l'artiste-interprète, lorsqu'elle est exigée.
Est puni de la peine d'amende prévue au premier alinéa le défaut de versement de la rémunération due à l'auteur, à l'artiste-interprète ou au producteur de phonogrammes ou de vidéogrammes au titre de la copie privée ou de la communication publique ainsi que de la télédiffusion des phonogrammes."_

 Il punit donc le téléchargement des droits voisins (artiste interprète, producteur etc...). Si le texte devait viser toutes les oeuvres de l'esprit, il faudrait ajouter les articles 335-2 et 335-3 qui disent:

 Art. L. 335-2. _Toute édition d'écrits, de composition musicale, de dessin, de peinture ou de toute autre production imprimée ou gravée en entier ou en partie, au mépris des lois et règlements relatifs à la propriété des auteurs, est une contrefaçon ; et toute contrefaçon est un délit. La contrefaçon en France d'ouvrages publiés en France ou à l'étranger est punie de trois ans d'emprisonnement et de 300 000 € d'amende. Seront punis des mêmes peines le débit, l'exportation et l'importation des ouvrages contrefaits. Lorsque les délits prévus par le présent article ont été commis en bande organisée, les peines sont portées à cinq ans d'emprisonnement et à 500 000 euros d'amende.
_

 et

 Art. L. 335-3: _Est également un délit de contrefaçon toute reproduction, représentation ou diffusion, par quelque moyen que ce soit, d'une oeuvre de l'esprit en violation des droits de l'auteur, tels qu'ils sont définis et réglementés par la loi. Est également un délit de contrefaçon la violation de l'un des droits de l'auteur de logiciel définis à l'article L.122-6.
_

Pour l'instant ces textes ne sont pas dans l'amendement et donc, même s'il venait à être définitivement voté, l'amnistie ne portera pas sur toutes les contrefaçons d’œuvres de l'esprit, loin de là !


Alors, rangez les rodomontades et abandonnez votre belle entreprise de télécharger le Net en entier sans risque, non parce que, si l'amendement n'est pas définitif, et qu'il n'y a pas d'amnistie, l'HADOPI n'aura du coup pas grand mal à tomber sur votre adresse IP si vous avez parcouru le Net pour récupérer la moindre oeuvre de l'esprit protégée par les droits d'auteur. 


Voilà, la démonstration est finie, vous pouvez pleurer… et m'applaudir.




Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Louis Cypher

::O: 


 ::sad:: 


 ::'(:

----------


## RenardChenapan

Hum quid du parlement européen, et du paquet télécom ? Eclaire nous Maître B de ce qui suivra  ::):

----------


## z80

Clap clap clap...

(Je sentais bien le coup fourré aussi)

Reste à voir, en pratique, comment l'HADOPI va juridiquement se dépêtrer de chaos que ne manquera pas de susciter la diffusion massive de data grammes UDP (ceux de trackers par exemple) avec des IPs très diverses et pour certaines, "exotiques" ... Vérifiez la présence effective de la source sur la cible prend du temps, si il l'HADOPI s'en dispense pour les mails d'avertissement, je pressens qu'on va quand même bien se marrer.

----------


## Dark Fread

Quelqu'un a dit que Hadopi serait une loi chère et inefficace. Moi je dirais complètement conne. 
Mais surtout, à terme, l'application de ce projet me paraît juste super pas crédible.

----------


## redsensei

Les majors elles auraient mieux fait de faire rajouter "DTC" à chaque article d'Hadopi cela aurait été beaucoup plus clair  :tired:

----------


## Dispix

Il y a un truc que j'ai pas bien saisi...

Donc de ce que j'ai compris, il y a un texte qui amnistie les téléchargement pré-Hadopi mais qui ne sera peut-être pas voté. Si il n'est effectivement pas voté et que les téléchargement pré-Hadopi sont passible d'amende, jusqu'à quand ça peut remonter ? Je pense pas qu'il ai connaissance de l'album de Lorie qu'"on" a téléchargé lorsqu'"on" était jeune et con, alors jusqu'à quand ? Mes téléchargements d'il y a 2 mois par exemple peuvent être retrouvé ? D'il y a 1 an ? D'il y a seulement 3 jours ? Moi pas comprendre  ::O:

----------


## Nikch

> Il y a un truc que j'ai pas bien saisi...
> 
> Donc de ce que j'ai compris, il y a un texte qui amnistie les téléchargement pré-Hadopi mais qui ne sera peut-être pas voté. Si il n'est effectivement pas voté et que les téléchargement pré-Hadopi sont passible d'amende, jusqu'à quand ça peut remonter ? Je pense pas qu'il ai connaissance de l'album de Lorie qu'"on" a téléchargé lorsqu'"on" était jeune et con, alors jusqu'à quand ? Mes téléchargements d'il y a 2 mois par exemple peuvent être retrouvé ? D'il y a 1 an ? D'il y a seulement 3 jours ? Moi pas comprendre


Oui je veux aussi quelques explications aussi, pas le temps de demander au prof XD!

----------


## The_ED

La loi n'est pas sensé être non rétroactive ?

----------


## bli le beau bla

oui sauf que, la non-retroactivité de la loi c'est quand même une des bases du droit français, le genre de truc inscrit dans la constitution. Donc si effectivement Hadopi essaie de couiller la dessus, en plus de la commission européenne, ils auront droit à un petit tacle de la cour constitutionelle qui va renvoyer ce beau projet de loi à la poubelle. 
et si le systéme politique actuel est vraiment si corrompu, et que la cour constitutionel ne fait plus son taf, un simple passage en cour d'appel (voire de cassation) permettra à n'importe qui de faire casser un jugement. 
Et pourquoi pas porter plainte contre son FAI pour violation des droits constitutionels  :^_^:

----------


## Lyn

> oui sauf que, la non-retroactivité de la loi c'est quand même une des bases du droit français, le genre de truc inscrit dans la constitution. Donc si effectivement Hadopi essaie de couiller la dessus, en plus de la commission européenne, ils auront droit à un petit tacle de la cour constitutionelle qui va renvoyer ce beau projet de loi à la poubelle. 
> et si le systéme politique actuel est vraiment si corrompu, et que la cour constitutionel ne fait plus son taf, un simple passage en cour d'appel (voire de cassation) permettra à n'importe qui de faire casser un jugement. 
> Et pourquoi pas porter plainte contre son FAI pour violation des droits constitutionels


Vu comme ça, T'es trop fort  ::o:

----------


## Montigny

ça me dégoute de plus en plus d'être français -_-

président bling-bling de merde , députés de merde qui ne pensent qu'a enrichir les majors qui volent les artistes (oui parce que les artistes ne toucheront pas plus de pognon pour autant...vivement que certains artistes prennent le taureau par les cornes et mettent leurs oeuvres en dl payant sans passer par les majors...là , elles vont comprendre leur douleur et leur conneries et chialeront parce qu'elles ne feront vraiment plus de thune)

france de merde ....

----------


## Jolaventur

Ils vont nous refaire le coup de la loi rétro-active?

'culés 

Parce que j'ai eu ma pèriode TPB. et j'ai encore pas loin de 250 films dans un DD.

----------


## Lyn

> Ils vont nous refaire le coup de la loi rétro-active?
> 
> 'culés 
> 
> Parce que j'ai eu ma pèriode TPB. et j'ai encore pas loin de 250 films dans un DD.


Enfaite, c'est quoi une loi retro-active ?

----------


## Poireau

Franchement l'hypocrisie de beaucoup sur l'ensemble du net fait peine à voir, tous ces petits téléchargeurs du dimanche qui crachent sur cette loi et sur le gouvernement simplement car ils ont peur que leur petite entreprise de piratage soit bousculée. C'est d'ailleurs marrant de constater combien de personnes prennent le piratage pour un droit acquis, et n'ont pas le moindre remords à voler impunément des artistes. Cette loi a juste pour but de renflouer une industrie mise à mal par l'essor d'internet et les téléchargements barbares, je ne vois donc pas en quoi quelqu'un qui n'a rien à se reprocher irait se plaindre de cette loi au final bénéfique.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Enfaite, c'est quoi une loi retro-active ?


Qui s'applique sur des faits antérieurs à sa date de mise en vigueur.

Poireau,
Bha moi je télécharge pas illégalement et je conspue les gens qui disent "pouaf, Word ça se paye pas , ça se télécharge"(véridique) mais je crache sur cette loi car elle ne répond pas au problème du piratage  et emmerde comme toujours les gens honnêtes.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Enfaite, c'est quoi une loi retro-active ?


En droit français une loi ne s'applique que l'orsqu'elle est promulgué
Avec la mère Dati et ses peines plancher ils ont passé outre en faisant que la loi s'appliquerait aussi aux récidivistes déja condamnés.
Ce qui est contraire à la constitution il me semble.

Bref le président de la cour de cassation à été chargé de trouver une solution qui plaise à Zyzy.

Là ils veulent refaire pareils on dirait
C'est à dire envoyer des mails à ceux qui ont télécharger avant la publication de la loi au JO.
Techniquement c'est possible que les Fai aient archivé 5 ou 10 ans de log IP?

---------- Post added at 12h08 ---------- Previous post was at 12h05 ----------




> Franchement l'hypocrisie de beaucoup sur l'ensemble du net fait peine à voir, tous ces petits téléchargeurs du dimanche qui crachent sur cette loi et sur le gouvernement simplement car ils ont peur que leur petite entreprise de piratage soit bousculée. C'est d'ailleurs marrant de constater combien de personnes prennent le piratage pour un droit acquis, et n'ont pas le moindre remords à voler impunément des artistes. Cette loi a juste pour but de renflouer une industrie mise à mal par l'essor d'internet et les téléchargements barbares, je ne vois donc pas en quoi quelqu'un qui n'a rien à se reprocher irait se plaindre de cette loi au final bénéfique.


*s'étouffe de rire*

Industrie mise à mal?
des chiffres?
Et pas ceux de la Sacem ou d'Unniversal s'il te plait sinon tu peux les garder.

L'industrie du disque va mal depuis que y'a la star Ac 
Vrai pourquoi irait'on acheter une merde alors qu'on peut l'avoir gratos tout en évitant le regard coupable de la caissière de la fnac.

----------


## Yank31

« Sont également amnistiés les faits délictueux et les condamnations qui auraient été prononcées en application de l’article L. 335-4 du code de la propriété intellectuelle pour des téléchargements d’œuvres protégées par le biais du réseau Internet, lorsqu’elles ont été commises avant l'entrée en vigueur de la loi n° du précitée."

Sont également amnistiés :

1°) les faits délictueux
2°) les condamnations qui auraient été prononcées en application de l'article L. 335-4 CPI pour... lorsqu' ELLES ont été commises commises avant l'entrée en vigueur...


Et la je reviens avec force sur ce que je disais avant de déménager et de n'avoir plus de net, sur la grosse connerie qui consiste à faire établir et voter les lois par des non juristes.

Je m'explique :


Si je lis ce texte, je lis que seront amnistiés d'une part les faits délictueux, et d'autre part les condamnations blabla lorsqu' ELLES ont été commises avant l'entrée en vigueur blabla.

Très bien, donc les faits délictueux, déjà, quel délit ? (L. 335-4, L. 335-3, L/ 335-2 ? ah on me souffle à l'oreillette que c'est pas précisé, merci pour ceux qui vont tenter d'appliquer ce truc). Soit, les faits "délictueux", ceux qui font du mal à sieur BESSON.

Ensuite, quels faits délictueux ? ceux commis avant, pendant, après le vote de la loi ? ah bah oui on précise qu'on amnistie les contraventions (donc déjà prononcées, déjà choppé quoi) lorsqu' ELLES ont été commises avant l'entrée en vigueur du texte. Très bien. Mais quid de la date à prendre en compte pour les faits délictueux ?

Le bon sens nous dit : c'est pareil. Merci le bon sens, hein, que ferait-on sans toi. Mais voilà le bon sens va probablement servir à combler les carences d'un texte, _once again ffs_, et encore rien n'est certain puisque ça reste du "bon sens" soumis à l'appréciation (lire la gueule de l'accusé et les bonnes relations qu' entretient éventuellement son défenseur) de ces messieurs les magistrats du siège, merci la sécurité juridique.


EN OUTRE,

Comment vont-ils faire pour détecter que tu as téléchargé la version maxi plus du 1er CD de lorie n'ayant pas pu résister au matraquage de M6 où on voyait la miss en bikini bleu sous une cascade - j'avoue que la tentation atteint ici des niveaux assimilables à la force majeure si bien que l'on pourrait envisager plaider une exonération de responsabilité de ce seul chef.

Alors, comment ?

Ben ils peuvent pas. Je vous renvoie au calendrier de mise en place du moyen informatique servant de bras armé à l'HADOEPI, qui reflète déjà la galère monstrueuse pour arriver installer leur (pardon, un système qui n'existe pas encore) système, au mieux début juillet 2009 il y a de ça 1 mois.

Ok je m'avance là et je bafoue mon rôle de juriste qui se doit d'être prudent, mais je suis énervé en ce moment.

Soyez prudents quand même donc.

----------


## Sirithang

Surtout que avec HADOPI :

-Plus de présomption d'innocence (a toi de prouver que tu n'est pas coupable quand on te désigne comme tel. Or je rappelle que les petits malins de Pirate Bay avait déjà fait circuler des millier d'adresse ip choper sur le net pour emmerder ce genre de loin. Soit tu peux être prit pour coupable du téléchargement du dernier Marc Dorcel, alors que tu ne sais même pas de servir de ta boite mail.)

-Flicage des machines : Obligation d'installer un mouchard made in governement, sinon ben pas d'internet. _George Orwel, si tu nous écoute_.

-Fin de beaucoup de logiciel libre : les logiciel de protections/par feu devrait être non modifiable et approuvé par l'HADOPI. Donc forcement ça veut dire produit microsfot ou apple. (Et tout ça renvoit a l'instauration des DRM et des million d'internet linuxiens qui c'était retrouvé comme des con a pas pouvoir lire leurs cd/DVD , achetés bien légalement,  sous linux parce que impossibilité de savoir comment marché les DRM et donc de devellopé un logiciel qui les lits.)



Alors bien sur il faut trouver un moyen. 
L'industrie du disque est bien plus mis a mal par son obstination a s'accrocher à un format qui meurt (le CD) ce qui entraine des cout exorbitant (Wat 12€ pour 10 titre? sachant qu'il faut qu'ils vendent 1/2 millions d'albums avant que l'artiste ne voit la couleurs des centime sur ces derniers, et qu'il ne reçoit qu'un peu moins de 1€ par album vendu. Même chose pour l'auteur, le compositeur et ~un euro a partager entre musiciens. Un cd, avec la pochette doit couter une cinquantaine de centime a produire, ce qui fait si on fait le calcul....7€50 pour la maison de disque. Même une fois les frais publicitaire, d'agent etc... retiré, je pense que le bénéfice par CD est quand même énorme....) que par le piratage.

Surtout qu'il faut savoir que sans le "piratage" pour ma part, je n'aurai pas la culture musicale que j'ai aujroud'hui. Si c'est pour me retrouver comme la moitié des gens de ma génération à envoir en tête quand on me parle de musique les derniers gagnants de la starac/popstar ou le dernier truc qui passe dans les boite de nuit....au secours! Parce que un etudiant, ça a déjà du mal a survivre une fois le loyen, l'abonnement au net(vital sisi), les facture d'eau, d'éléctricité, et la bouffe passé par là....alors des cd a 12€ hein....J'aurai jamais pu me payer les intégraux de Brassens, Gainsbourg, Debussy ou autre Bach qui me sont si cher....


Bref oui il faut trouver des solutions. Ou alors les industrie du disque sont mortes. et c'est peut être pas un mal. Elle sont nées pour permettre de faire le lien entre un artiste et le publique via un support physique. Le support physique meure. Les artistes gagnent aujourd'hui 95% de leurs tunes grace aux concerts, l'argent cd ils n'en voient quasiment pas la couleurs. Les seuls que ça feraient encore chier de perdre l'argent de leurs CD, c'est les gros "artistes" français: Johnny hallyday, Sardou, Eddy Mitchell...
Peut être que l'avenir, c'est un contact direct entre artistes et acheteur, du format numérique, pas d'intermediaire. Rien qu'en vendant 10 titre a 5€ un groupe se fait plus d'argent qu'avec un cd a 12€....


Enfin au final, HADOPI, osef, parce que c'est juste pas applicables techniquement, les fai perdraient une argent monstre. Moi ce qui me fait vraiment peur, c'est que Albanel soit toujours a son poste, alors qu'elles ne comprends rien, mais alors rien du tout a ce qu'elle raconte. Et qu'on fasse passer des lois de cette envergures, qui ont suscités débat, avec 12 députés dans l'hémicycle.

Notre démocratie va mal, et c'est pas nouveau. Les députés préfèrent passé leurs temps dans leurs communes à préparer leurs prochaines élections de maire qu'aller dans l'hémicycle. De toute façon ils s'en foutent il sont payés quand même. Et une fortune.
Alors on fait passer des lois, avec dix députés, la veille de noël a minuit (DADSVI F34R).
Le jour où ils interdiront le cumul des mandats et la paie proportionnelle au temps en hémicycle, on en reparlera.

----------


## Poulos

*Best-Of Mr Brard 31 Mars & 1 Avril HADOPI*_envoyé par hadopire_
 ::wub:: 
vla il a tout dit .
__________________________________
depuis le temps que je suis le sujet en mode furtif  ::ninja::  

j'ai pas pu m'en pécher de m'inscrire sur cette excellent site

----------


## mackwic

> Franchement l'hypocrisie de beaucoup sur l'ensemble du net fait peine à voir, tous ces petits téléchargeurs du dimanche qui crachent sur cette loi et sur le gouvernement simplement car ils ont peur que leur petite entreprise de piratage soit bousculée. C'est d'ailleurs marrant de constater combien de personnes prennent le piratage pour un droit acquis, et n'ont pas le moindre remords à voler impunément des artistes. Cette loi a juste pour but de renflouer une industrie mise à mal par l'essor d'internet et les téléchargements barbares, je ne vois donc pas en quoi quelqu'un qui n'a rien à se reprocher irait se plaindre de cette loi au final bénéfique.


Piratage? Où tu vois du piratage toi?  ::huh:: 

Moi le seul truc que je vois, c'est le filtrage du net, la limitation des débits, mode firewall caché de excel ou oo-calc, et surtout la journalisation systématique des connexions donnée gratuitement à des entreprises privées sans lien officiel avec l'état. (et accessoirement une corruption de grande empleur de l'état mais ça c'est pas nouveau, ce qui est nouveau c'est la dérive totalitaire)

Alors oui. Ca me dérange.

Et oui, je suis pret à télécharger et à expliquer à des personnes comment faire pour qu'ils soient submergés et que cette loi soit inaplicable.


Enfin, n'oublions pas que le pirate, c'est celui qui rippe le cd et le met à disposition. Télécharger n'est pas pirater. C'est juste se contenter de prendre ce qui est à notre disposition. Le vrai pirate, c'est celui qui met ça à disposition. LUI est un fléaux pour l'industrie du disque. Le downloader est un client fustré qui peut revenir à tout moment. Si l'entreprise n'avait pas la flemme de s'adapter à la demande.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Enfin, n'oublions pas que le pirate, c'est celui qui rippe le cd et le met à disposition. Télécharger n'est pas pirater. C'est juste se contenter de prendre ce qui est à notre disposition. Le vrai pirate, c'est celui qui met ça à disposition. LUI est un fléaux pour l'industrie du disque. Le downloader est un client fustré qui peut revenir à tout moment. Si l'entreprise n'avait pas la flemme de s'adapter à la demande.


Popopop ça reste de la contre-façon. De toute façon je pense pas que "pirate" est une quelconque valeur juridique.

----------


## Jolaventur

> *Best-Of Mr Brard 31 Mars & 1 Avril HADOPI*_envoyé par hadopire_
> 
> vla il a tout dit .


Quel orrateur, on dirai du Bourvil.

----------


## Sybylle

> Hum quid du parlement européen, et du paquet télécom ? Eclaire nous Maître B de ce qui suivra


Il essayent de l'évinscer: http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/50...t-bono-138.htm

----------


## Boitameuh



----------


## mackwic

FanDeBouvard > D'un point de vue légal c'est aps faux (même strictement vrai).

Maintenant j'aimerait bien qu'on m'explique ce que la contre-façon a à foutre dans ce genre de cas...
Tu achète un sac Dior 3$, tu le garde.
Tu DL une musique d'un gars que tu connai pas (pas envie de payer 20€ pour quelqu'un que tu connait pas, ça se comprend). De là deux options:
-> tu aime pas: hop poubelle on en parle plus
-> tu aime: ben tu cherche à voir ce que l'auteur a fait d'autre, tu cherche à la rencontrer, tu recommande et offre

Explique moi en quoi il y a une situation parallèe dans les deux cas? Moi je vois pas. Ceci dit je suis agressif mais je pense que tu es d'accord avec moi sur le fond.  ::rolleyes:: 


Boitameuh > Géniale ta vidéo! Je fais tourner!

----------


## Anonyme871

> Tu DL une musique d'un gars que tu connai pas (pas envie de payer 20€ pour quelqu'un que tu connait pas, ça se comprend). De là deux options:
> -> tu aime pas: hop poubelle on en parle plus
> -> tu aime: ben tu cherche à voir ce que l'auteur a fait d'autre, tu cherche à la rencontrer, tu recommande et offre
> 
> Explique moi en quoi il y a une situation parallèe dans les deux cas? Moi je vois pas. Ceci dit je suis agressif mais je pense que tu es d'accord avec moi sur le fond. :


Tu as un vision carrément idéalisée du downloadeur moyen. 
Je penses que les gens téléchargent avant tout parce que c'est là. Avec des Go de vidéo et de zic sur leur sceudur qu'ils n'écouteront ou ne regarderont jamais.

----------


## Babz

> *Best-Of Mr Brard 31 Mars & 1 Avril HADOPI*
> _envoyé par hadopire_
> 
> 
> vla il a tout dit .
> __________________________________
> depuis le temps que je suis le sujet en mode furtif  
> 
> j'ai pas pu m'en pécher de m'inscrire sur cette excellent site


En général, étant Belge, je suis les nouvelles juridiques sans grand intéret personnel, mais j'avoue que Mr Brard est un orateur absolument génial !   :B):

----------


## Juniadkhan

Le gouvernement de ce pays n'est pas corrompu. Il est simplement à l'écoute des plus puissantes industries du secteur constituées en lobbys, parce qu'elles ont suffisamment de poids économique pour se hisser dans les arcanes et jusqu'au oreilles du pouvoir, afin d'y souffler le vent nauséabond qui nous propulse dans le sens de leur seul intérêt.
L'HADOPI est une loi pour et par les lobbyistes. C'est ce qui précisément me défrise.
A aucun moment, les chiffres avancés, comme quoi le chiffre d'affaire de l'industrie du disque est passé du double au simple en l'espace de 3 ans, ne suscite d'autre questionnement que celui de l'influence néfaste du téléchargement.
Côté consommateur, le prix des disques, le passage à l'arrière plan de l'achat de produits culturels dans le budget des ménages (du à la baisse de pouvoir d'achat qui s'accentue depuis maintenant 8 ans), le déplacement d'une part de ce même budget du CD au DVD ; côté producteur, la sur-tarification des galettes que nous infligent les intermédiaires qui se servent au passage, l'absence de prise de risque et d'investissement sur les moyen et long termes, la poursuite de résultats financiers à échéances trimestrielles, l'engorgement du secteur par la _starification_ saisonnière, insipide et à moindre coût ; tout ça est passé sous le tapis sur lequel on essuie allègrement nos pompes avant d'enfiler les pantoufles d'une loi supposée rééquilibrer ce qui n'est autre qu'un manque à gagner suscité par un contexte socio-économique (mais aussi culturel et créatif) en berne.
Cette loi n'aura à mon sens pas de conséquence plus heureuse que celle d'intimider et de stigmatiser. Au demeurant, je doute beaucoup de son influence sur une quelconque embellie des ventes de disques, une fois en vigueur.
C'est en cela qu'elle peut (doit?) -être vue comme liberticide, infantilisante et réactionnaire. 
J'en ai des nausées.

----------


## NaKeD

> Surtout que avec HADOPI :
> 
> -Plus de présomption d'innocence (a toi de prouver que tu n'est pas coupable quand on te désigne comme tel. Or je rappelle que les petits malins de Pirate Bay avait déjà fait circuler des millier d'adresse ip choper sur le net pour emmerder ce genre de loin. Soit tu peux être prit pour coupable du téléchargement du dernier Marc Dorcel, alors que tu ne sais même pas de servir de ta boite mail.)
> 
> -Flicage des machines : Obligation d'installer un mouchard made in governement, sinon ben pas d'internet. _George Orwel, si tu nous écoute_.
> 
> -Fin de beaucoup de logiciel libre : les logiciel de protections/par feu devrait être non modifiable et approuvé par l'HADOPI. Donc forcement ça veut dire produit microsfot ou apple. (Et tout ça renvoit a l'instauration des DRM et des million d'internet linuxiens qui c'était retrouvé comme des con a pas pouvoir lire leurs cd/DVD , achetés bien légalement,  sous linux parce que impossibilité de savoir comment marché les DRM et donc de devellopé un logiciel qui les lits.)
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai qu'une seule chose à dire, +1.
Comment aurait-je pu faire évoluer mes goûts musicaux à base de RTL, de NRJ, de Europe 2 Ou meme de Radio FG ( ::ninja:: ) ?
Ben je serais mal barre, j'écouterais Lorie et Priscilla et j'serais fier de danser de la TecKtoNik.
.....




> *Best-Of Mr Brard 31 Mars & 1 Avril HADOPI*_envoyé par hadopire_
> 
> vla il a tout dit .
> __________________________________
> depuis le temps que je suis le sujet en mode furtif  
> 
> j'ai pas pu m'en pécher de m'inscrire sur cette excellent site


[Fan]
 ::wub::  Cet homme est énorme ^^ 
L'assemblée commence à devenir intéressante ces derniers temps...

----------


## bli le beau bla

Non mais le probléme c'est pas vraiment le bien fondé du piratage. Personellement, oui je télécharge des jeux, oui certain je les finit sans les acheter, mais j'en suis pas forcement fier. Ces jeux, sans piratages, j'y joueraient? certainement pas, parce que j'en ait pas les moyens. Bref je vole l'industrie du jeu video, mais je ne leur fait aps perdre d'argent...mais si je suis condamné pour ca, bein je l'aurais mérité.

Ce qui me géne avec cette loi, c'est, encore une fois, la violation des droits de base du citoyen français. Double peine, délégation du pouvoir policier à des entreprises privées, retroactivité...ca je le condamne, comme le piratage doit aussi étre condamné.

Maintenant plutot que d'interdire le piratage, comme on interdit la drogue, ou la prostitution, on devrait peut-être penser à régulariser non? Un peu comme ce qui avait été fait a l'époque des K7 vierges. Une taxe sur chaque K7 reversé à l'industrie du disque. C'est déailleurs ce qui se pratique déjà, vos clé usb et disque dur externe sont taxés messieurs, et pourtant derriére, on a toujours des lois pour punir les pirates...y a pas un probléme ?

----------


## Manu

Ce qui me chiffonne un peu sur ce fil, c'est que comme sur toutes les discussions enflammées, les détracteurs de la loi se mettent dans des espèces de tranchées morales, parce que "quand même les lois méchantes liberticides c'est pas bien" et que "vraiment on fait bien de les niquer ces sales majors qui doivent crever". 

Quand FanDeBouvard dit que certains ont une vision idéalisée du downloader moyen il est dans le vrai. 

Ca veut pas dire qu'il n'y a pas de sérieux problèmes dans ce texte de loi (la disparition de la présomption d'innocence et le contournement du passage par la case tribunal, ça fait froid dans le dos, et y'en a d'autres, très bien exposés par GMB ), mais tout réduire à une espèce de combat entre les majors vampiriques et l'internaute vertueux profitant de sa liberté de télécharger, je trouve ça un peu con.

----------


## mackwic

Bard a toujours été un excellent orateur et a toujours été le plus présent.

C'est bien qu'on se rende compte que certains sont des pourris et d'autres des braves types.

Moi mon député-maire, il n'habite même pas dans ma ville et c'est un ami proche de sarko. J'avais pas grand espoir... ::|: 


FanDeBouvard > Anéfé je ne tiens compte que de ceux qui ont plus de 80 de QI. Les autes sont irrécupérables et il est probable que même après suspension ils continuent leut train train habituel...
Sinon si moi je trouve un musique qui m'intéressse. Clair que je vais voir ce que l'auteur a fait d'autre!  ::):

----------


## bli le beau bla

t'as pas forcément tort manu, il y a un probléme, mais Hadopi est-ce une solution, ou un reméde inneficace et pire que le mal?

----------


## Manu

Je penche pour la deuxième solution sans hésiter, c'était juste pour essayer de recadrer un brin les envolées lyriques sur le thème "le piratage c'est trop bien".  :;):

----------


## Anonyme871

> FanDeBouvard > Anéfé je ne tiens compte que de ceux qui ont plus de 80 de QI. Les autes sont irrécupérables et il est probable que même après suspension ils continuent leut train train habituel...
> )


Tu sais je ne parlais pas dans le vent mais j'avais plusieurs exemples en tête qui ne sont pas des demeurés ou des kevins de base mais des étudiants, des cadres sup et autre ingé. 
Y' a pas de bons et de mauvais "pirates" pour moi. Le fait qu'il n'y ait, par exemple, pas d'offre digne de ce nom dans le téléchargement légal, explique une partie du téléchargement illégal mais ne l'excuse pas.

----------


## SAYA

> tous ces petits téléchargeurs du dimanche....


t'a jamais téléchargé  ::huh::  Oh !! que c'est bien  ::P: 



> _C_'est d'ailleurs marrant de constater combien de personnes prennent le piratage pour un droit acquis, _et n'ont pas le moindre remords à voler impunément des artistes_.


Désolé j'ai oublié mes kleenex ::P:  ::P:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

A la fin de l'article , j'ai "effacé mes traces" de l'historique de Firefox ...
Par réflexe  ::P:

----------


## SAYA

_Cité par  bli le beau bla_ 


> Une taxe sur chaque K7 reversé à l'industrie du disque.


T'en as pas marre des taxes diverses et variées. On est les champions en France pour en inventer  ::huh::  Et si on faisait les comptes : achat du support vierge + enregistrement > = Combien de bénéfice ::huh::  Et tu voudrais qu'on en ajoute !!! t'as pensé à tous ceux qui n'ont pas les moyens, jeunes, rmistes, ou autres catégories sous payées, de s'offir  un CD ou un DVD ? Eh oui ! ça existe ! Et en plus  ceux qui empochent de tels profits courent dans les paradis fiscaux, t'as les moyens toi d'échapper au Fisc ! ... alors faut pas s'étonner que parfois certains craquent et téléchargent (mais là où je suis d'accord et où il faut sévir c'est lorsque ça devient un commerce)

----------


## Anonyme871

> _Cité par  bli le beau bla_  On est les champions en France pour en inventer


Sources  ::huh::

----------


## Montigny

ce monsieur Brard est vraiment excellent  ::): 

ça m'a fait vraiment rire car ce qu'il dit est tellement vrai ^^

----------


## WaGNe4

C'est bien joli de s'appuyer sur les chiffres d'universal pour déverser sa bile sur les vilains pirates.
Sinon y'a ça aussi :
http://fr.readwriteweb.com/2009/01/20/a-la-une/rapport-gouvernement-hollandais-conclu-impact-positif-p2p-economie/

Ou même ça, qui est le même article, un peu plus avancé au niveau de la France :
http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/48557-etude-p2p-bienfait-societe-telechargements.htm

----------


## ERISS

> . Cette loi a juste pour but de renflouer une industrie mise à mal par l'essor d'internet et les téléchargements barbares, je ne vois donc pas en quoi quelqu'un qui n'a rien à se reprocher irait se plaindre de cette loi au final bénéfique.


Pauvres industriels, le téléchargement illégal les empêche d'acheter une chaise longue pour leur troisième résidence secondaire.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Pauvres industriels, le téléchargement illégal les empêche d'acheter une chaise longue pour leur troisième résidence secondaire.


Tu fais du populisme mon pti gars  ::):

----------


## bli le beau bla

> _Cité par  bli le beau bla_  T'en as pas marre des taxes diverses et variées. On est les champions en France pour en inventer  Et si on faisait les comptes : achat du support vierge + enregistrement > = Combien de bénéfice Et tu voudrais qu'on en ajoute !!! t'as pensé à tous ceux qui n'ont pas les moyens, jeunes, rmistes, ou autres catégories sous payées, de s'offir  un CD ou un DVD ? Eh oui ! ça existe ! Et en plus  ceux qui empochent de tels profits courent dans les paradis fiscaux, t'as les moyens toi d'échapper au Fisc ! ... alors faut pas s'étonner que parfois certains craquent et téléchargent (mais là où je suis d'accord et où il faut sévir c'est lorsque ça devient un commerce)


on taxe pas plus qu'ailleurs hein...(ok on a une tva championne du monde mais bon, c'est quand même un truc universel). 
Cela dit moi ce genre de taxe ouais j'aime pas trop, mais c'est un autre débat alors je vais pas approfondir. En fait je prenais cette exemple parce que quand même, dans la majeur partie du temps, quand t'achetais une K7 vierge c'était pour prendre du son pirate, donc quelque part, logique que tu t'fasses un peu taxé.
Aujourd'hui le probléme est un peu plus complexe je te l'accorde, et reprendre cette maniére de procéder c'est certainement pas la meilleur façcon de résoudre le probléme, mais je vais t'avouer un truc, moi, la solution au piratage, je l'ai pas...mais c'est pas tellement mon taf non plus ::):

----------


## Montigny

le piratage s'estompera lorsque les majors auront décidées de remettre leurs prix/catalogues au goût/techniques d'aujourd'hui...car pour l'instant , rien ne bouge ! et ça , c'est inadmissible !

donc ,vu que cette loi va surement être votée définitivement , pourquoi devraient-ont payer des taxes sur les supports ? (taxes qui sont censées combler ce pseudo manque a gagner? )

----------


## Poulos

Entre un cd a 20€ et de la Nourriture et un numéro de CPC, le choix et vite fait 

Nourriture Win
CPC Win  :;):

----------


## Caerbannog

Pour avoir assisté à la quasi intégralité des débats (sur la chaîne LCP et en streaming sur le site de l'assemblée nationale) les choses qui m'ont le plus impressionnés sont tout d'abord l'inconcevable autisme qu'ont fait preuve les supporteurs du projet de loi. Les réponses aux questions précises de l'opposition ont été systématiquement soit à côté de la plaque, soit confuses ou en contradiction avec leurs précédentes interventions, soit complètement absentes.
Ensuite c'est l'incroyable flou des articles. Une ancienne garde des sceaux (Mme Lebranchu de mémoire) ossillait entre le rire et l'attèrement à la lecture de certains articles (je pense précisément au passage sur le recour suspensif).
Puis, le taux de remplissage de l'hemicyle. Et là, on ne peut pas dire que ni la démocratie, ni l'opposition en sortent grandits. Le paroxysme étant le vote final du texte par... 16 députés ! ::O:  En lieu et place d'un vote sollennel prévu mardi après-midi après les "questions au gouvernent". 
Enfin, entendre la Ministre de la Culture dire, qu'évidemment il s'agit de surveiller de façon généralisé les activités internet à la source (bref un rootkit sur chaque ordinateur) et qu'elle ne voit pas où est le problème a sans doute était le point d'orgue des débats.
Je pourrais rajouter les nombreux piétinnage du logiciel libre, ou le fait qu'au vu du texte, le téléchargement devient aussi grave que le terrorisme, la pédophilie ou le négationnisme. Les bras m'en s'ont tombés ce soir là.

Mais pour en revenir au débats vol/contrefaçon, et Grand Maitre B pourra me rectifier si je dit une grosse connerie, mais, le vol consiste, dans le droit, à la privation d'un bien par un tierce. Hors dans le cas d'un téléchargement, il y a duplication, donc pas de privation (le fichier de départ est toujours disponible)
Je vous renvois également à l'excellent billet de maître eolas : le droit d'auteur pour les nuls, dont je reproduit ci dessous un extrait : 




> Alors je vous propose une explication, que j'espère simple, sur la propriété littéraire et artistique (PLA), aussi appelée propriété intellectuelle. Retenez d'ores et déjà une chose : ces expressions sont indivisibles. Les épithètes “ littéraire et artistique ” ou “ intellectuelle ” changent le sens du mot propriété. *Ce qui exclut que l'atteinte à la propriété littéraire et artistique soit un vol*.


La suite du billet est très éclairante. Je vous conseil de le lire de bout en bout.

Je finirais par préciser que ce n'est pas le téléchargement illégale qui est à proprement parlé la cible de la riposte graduée, mais le fait de ne pas avoir su sécuriser sa ligne internet, et cela uniquement au vu de l'adresse IP, correspondant à la votre à un instant T,qui aura été repérée comme téléchargeant une oeuvre illégalement.

----------


## FarFy

Je crois que là on touche le fond, à la fois d'un point de vue politique et d'un point de vue social.

D'un point de vue politique, voir qu'une loi aussi répressive est adoptée par seulement une poignée de députés, c'est consternant!  ::O:  Ca conforte mon idée que nous sommes actuellement dans une démocratie virtuelle, où la démocratie n'est qu'une poupée de chiffons agitée à chaque élection pour nous faire croire qu'il existe encore des hommes libres en France.

D'un point de vue social, et du combat "vilain pirateur asocial" vs "chevalier de l'ordre du saint-DRM", je trouve les réactions de certains totalement hallucinantes... Qui dans sa vie n'a jamais téléchargé un fichier dont la légalité ne pourrait pas être contestée? Qui n'a jamais copié un CD ou un Vinyl sur une K7 pour pouvoir l'écouter sur son baladeur ou dans sa caisse? (oui OK, il faut être d'une certaine génération pour comprendre lol). Pas grand monde à mon avis!! Quand on enregistrait les CD's et les Vinyls des copains sur K7 ou qu'on se prêtait des films ou des jeux vidéos (ce qui peut être illégal), qu'on faisait du tape-trading, on n'a jamais eu l'impression à une seule seconde de faire quelque chose de mal... Il n'y avait pas tout ce battage médiatique sur les vilains pirates et la violation des droits d'auteurs. Et pourtant, l'industrie du disque existait déjà. Je ne vois pas en quoi télécharger un fichier est si différent, hormis le fait qu'Internet permet de le diffuser plus largement et sans contrainte géographique. Et c'est bien ça qui fait peur aux Majors. C'est que ce moyen de diffusion est difficile, voire quasi-impossible à contrôler. Et là, je dis "bravo" à notre gouvernement qui leur offre Internet aux dents longues de l'industrie culturelle (si l'on peut parler de culture)... Alors que la faute vient principalement des Majors, qui perdent du fric car ils n'ont pas compris, et ne veulent pas comprendre ce nouveau moyen de diffusion de l'information et de la culture qu'est Internet. Ils s'entêtent dans leur vision traditionaliste, qui leur coûte un sacré paquet de fric, alors qu'ils pourraient avec peu de moyens (peut-être moins qu'ils en dépensent à l'heure actuelle pour gérer les DRM) adopter un nouveau mode de diffusion et de rémunération des droits d'auteur et de la culture en général (qui a dit "licence globale?").

Ensuite, je m'adresse à tous les téléchargeurs et les pirates compulsifs : bougez-vous le cul plutôt que de télécharger illégalement les albums, films ou livres qui vous intéressent!! Allez dans votre bibliothèque municipale (ou celle de la municipalité la plus proche de chez vous), c'est 10€ l'année et vous aurez à votre disposition plus de trucs que vous ne pourrez en écouter, en visionner ou en lire dans votre vie. Ca fera déjà ça pour votre conscience, et pour le reste il restera encore les P2P ou le libre échange.

C'est possible, il suffit de se bouger. HADOPI on s'en bat les couilles...  :Cigare:

----------


## Biskuit

> Je vous renvois également à l'excellent billet de maître eolas : le droit d'auteur pour les nuls...


Un de mes blogs favoris depuis pas mal de temps...  :;):  Homme de goût !!

----------


## zAo

le train hadopi roule sur les rails de mon indifférence.

----------


## Killy

> -Flicage des machines : Obligation d'installer un mouchard made in governement, sinon ben pas d'internet. _George Orwel, si tu nous écoute_.


C'est serieux? Ca me semble totalement invraisemblable comme truc. Ca voudrait dire surveiller plus de 60% des français 24h/24. Vous imaginez les logs? La taille de la BD, des serveurs etc... Le coût de l'entretien d'un tel système, plus le coût d'envoi des lettres etc...
Le coût pour les FAI aussi, c'est dingue. 

Si tout le fric engloutit là dedans était utilisé à faire des choses intelligentes on avancerait bien mieux et surtout plus vite sur la question  ::O:

----------


## Montigny

c'est pour ça que je dis que si cette loi stupide est votée , mais quelle ne marche pas (comme DADVSI) albanelle devrait rembourser toutes les dépenses !

perso , j'en ai marre que notre pognon soit utilisé a de telles fins idiotes !

----------


## Darkfire8

C'est une blague ce truc du rootkit? c'est déjà assez chiant de se débarrasser de ces saletés et de faire attention à tous les jeux qu'on achète pour qu'il en soit dispensés.. maintenant on va devoir supporter des choses de ce genre même si on veut juste se connecter à son forum préféré via internet?

Et puis je dis surement une bêtise, mais si rootkit il y a, pourquoi on dit que seul la connexion et l'ip ferait foi du "piratage" effectué? Parce que si on doit mettre des trucs dans nos machines, autant que le rapport envoyé au gouvernement leur dise carrément l'adresse MAC de la machine concerné ça ira plus vite et empêchera bon nombre d'erreur pour mes voisins qui vont se faire pirater leur connexion sous peu.. (si si mon ptit doigt me l'a dit...)


A part ça, franchement ça me révulse et ça me donne la nausée de savoir le cout de tout ça.. rien que le temps perdu à blablater des organes juridiques doit représenter une fortune, alors que la loi n'est pas encore appliquée... quand je pense à tout cet argent... je veux dire qu'on vit dans une société en crise, chômage en hausse, proche de l'Afrique et de tous les maux qui la touche... et nous on va voir bientôt publié le cout de cette mesure... franchement je suis pas fière d'être français dans ces moments là... et pourtant le gouvernement j'ai participé à son élection
Malheureusement même si ça n'avait pas été ce résultat aux élections notre argent serait sans aucun doute partie dans quelque chose d'aussi inutile...

C'est de voir ce genre de chose qui me fait réfléchir sur ma future carrière, je suis en école de commerce mais quand je vois tout ça moi ça me donne envie de faire une école de politique après mon Master de business, juste pour faire quelque chose d'utile et d'essayer par moi même de bouger tout ça... 
(bon ça va on à le droit d'être utopique non?)

----------


## Koda

C'est une "Nouvelle" technologie et le "gouvernement" n'est pas encore au courant des réalités Psycho-Socio-Economique d'Internet. 
Il faut prendre en compte la dimension psychologique d'Internet, l'accès au monde depuis un endroit "à soi". Alors bien sur il y a des excès comme partout ,mais la qualification de vol sans l'implication psychologique de l'endroit sécurisé, de l'objet materiel, et même de la surveillance, la sécurité poru "empecher" le vol, alors la dimension psychologique change completement. De chez soi, d'un endroit nous appartenant depuis une machine a nous on clique sur un lien et on à une vidéo, il n'y a ni surveillance physique, ni système montrant clairement l'appartenance, ni de valeur physique. ALors oui enormement, surtout le telechargeur lambda moyen qui telecharge de temps en temps saura qu'il vol mais n'en aura jamais l'impression. Punir un enfant qui na pas l'impression de faire quelque chose de mal c'est d'une stupidité maladive et completement liberticide en effet. Parce que la vrai question n'est pas de savoir comment le téléchargement illégal pourrait s'arreter mais de comprendre pourquoi le téléchargement illégal c'est autant démocratise (Comme mettre a disposition gratuitement depuis sa maison des millier de vidéo force la démocratisation, depuis chez toi, tout gratuit, un click comment imaginer une seconde que avec un tel facilité d'accès dans un endroit étant le notre nous pourrions commettre quelque chose de mal ? et ce n'est que pour la dimension psychologique car avec la dimension économique on ne peut que comprendre pourquoi le citoyen lambda telecharge ce qu'il na pas les moyen d'être d'acheter pour être eventuellement deçu.)). Déjà la dimension d'accès au monde à completement changer la donne. Les series des autres pays que les gens des autres pays peuvent voir pour la modique somme de leur redevence télé au moment de leur sortie dans une version original ne peut que donner envie d'avoir accés à cela, malheureusement le seul réel moyen pour un humain lambda c'est internet et le telechargement illégal. On doit choisir entre rien, ou l'illégal. La différence entre le dollar et l'euro ou encore la livre a clairement augmenter les achat légaux sur des plateforme étrangère. La création d'internet permet le partage et la duplication de tout ce qu'on possède, et la réalité économique actuel est complément en retard par rapport a la réalité d'internet et la démocratisation de l'accès a la culture. Avant il fallait acheter un dictionnaire. Maintenant beaucoup d'information sont gratuite alors oui psychologiquement c'est très dur de faire assimilé a un humain lambda que c'est "techniquement du vol" parce que ça na plus rien à voir avec la définition du vol qu'on a toujours eu depuis plus de 2000 ans. Une nouvelle réalité => de nouveau moyen.

----------


## Boitameuh

Il a l'air intéressant ton post Koda mais sans paragraphe je vais pas m'aventurer à le lire. Tu peux l'aérer stp ?

----------


## XWolverine

> Quand on enregistrait les CD's et les Vinyls des copains sur K7 ou qu'on se prêtait des films ou des jeux vidéos (ce qui peut être illégal), ...
> ...
> Je ne vois pas en quoi télécharger un fichier est si différent, hormis le fait qu'Internet permet de le diffuser plus largement et sans contrainte géographique.


Si, il y a une différence de taille, c'est que grâce à internet, tu peux copier les CD, vinyls et Jeux de presque tous les voisins de la planète.
Avant, tu copiait des trucs qu'on te proposait et qui t'intéressait, quand tu voulais un truc, t'allais pas voir ton voisin, mais plutôt le magasin. Maintenant, tu as besoin de quelque chose, tu va le chercher sur le net et tu va probablement le trouver.

----------


## Fracanus

Moi si l'on m'empêche de télécharger je pars en Somalie et vais saborder des navires marchand en bon pirate désœuvré...

----------


## Anthandew

Ok, ok. Les pirates sont vilains, ils volent des millions à nos gentils actionnaires et en plus ils puent des pieds.

Mais je me pose une question. Depuis peu SFR se sert des box de ses abonnés fixes pour offrir des points Wifi à ses abonnés nomades. Vous le voyez venir le probléme...

Enfin tout ca c'est une nouvelle fois, une loi scélérate. Les utilisateurs la contourneront sans problémes, tout comme le decret sur les stock-options. Sauf qu'entre un decret et une loi, il y a une différence. Et la différence ce fait toujours au detriment du plus faible.

----------


## ethelle

> Franchement l'hypocrisie de beaucoup sur l'ensemble du net fait peine à voir, tous ces petits téléchargeurs du dimanche qui crachent sur cette loi et sur le gouvernement simplement car ils ont peur que leur petite entreprise de piratage soit bousculée. C'est d'ailleurs marrant de constater combien de personnes prennent le piratage pour un droit acquis, et n'ont pas le moindre remords à voler impunément des artistes. Cette loi a juste pour but de renflouer une industrie mise à mal par l'essor d'internet et les téléchargements barbares, je ne vois donc pas en quoi quelqu'un qui n'a rien à se reprocher irait se plaindre de cette loi au final bénéfique.


La plupart des pirates ne sont pas hypocrites, ils pensent surtout que la propriété intellectuelle a besoin d'être redéfini et que les industries de la musique et du cinéma doivent évoluer.

C'est d'ailleurs ce qui se passe dans l'industrie du logiciel avec:

- les logiciels libres => l'argent se fait plus sur le développement, le support et les services que sur la vente de licence.
- les jeux en ligne et le cloud computing : l'argent se fait sur l'hébergement de serveurs et de données.

----------


## Poulos

moi perso, c'est depuis pas mâle d'année que je n'achète plus de musique , et vous savait pourquoi ?

tout simplement c'est que je prend mais musique en licence CC sur Jamendo et je fait des dons aux artiste que j'affectionne !

----------


## zeqL

> Pour avoir assisté à la quasi intégralité des débats (sur la chaîne LCP et en streaming sur le site de l'assemblée nationale) les choses qui m'ont le plus impressionnés sont tout d'abord l'inconcevable autisme qu'ont fait preuve les supporteurs du projet de loi. Les réponses aux questions précises de l'opposition ont été systématiquement soit à côté de la plaque, soit confuses ou en contradiction avec leurs précédentes interventions, soit complètement absentes.
> Ensuite c'est l'incroyable flou des articles. Une ancienne garde des sceaux (Mme Lebranchu de mémoire) ossillait entre le rire et l'attèrement à la lecture de certains articles (je pense précisément au passage sur le recour suspensif).
> Puis, le taux de remplissage de l'hemicyle. Et là, on ne peut pas dire que ni la démocratie, ni l'opposition en sortent grandits. Le paroxysme étant le vote final du texte par... 16 députés ! En lieu et place d'un vote sollennel prévu mardi après-midi après les "questions au gouvernent". 
> Enfin, entendre la Ministre de la Culture dire, qu'évidemment il s'agit de surveiller de façon généralisé les activités internet à la source (bref un rootkit sur chaque ordinateur) et qu'elle ne voit pas où est le problème a sans doute était le point d'orgue des débats.
> Je pourrais rajouter les nombreux piétinnage du logiciel libre, ou le fait qu'au vu du texte, le téléchargement devient aussi grave que le terrorisme, la pédophilie ou le négationnisme. Les bras m'en s'ont tombés ce soir là.


J'ai moi aussi suivi un peu les débats (lundi soir de 23h à 2h' du mat et un peu le reste de la semaine).
Et je confirme l'autisme de la ministre de la Culture et de M. Riester rapporteur de la loi Hadopi (pour les fans de Mr Brard : "l'échelle de Riester  ::): ") face aux questions des 4-5 députés de l'opposition (enfin les plus actifs ^^).
Quand les députés de l'opposition en viennent à demander des suspensions de séances (pour faire chier) parce que le rapporteur, Mr Riester, pour défendre un amendement prend la parole pour dire "défendu" alors que les députés posaient des questions...

Mais le petit incident lundi soir avec le président de la commission des lois, qui n'a quasiment jamais pris la parole à propos de la loi et de la relation avec les différents code juridique se fait justement interpellé par les députés de l'opposition car les seules interventions qu'il fait sont à chaque fois pour soutenir la ministre...

D'ailleurs on se demandait si on avait affaire à des députés ou des caniches du gouvernement  ::|: 

A propos de l'article 7, un amendement a été défendu par Mme Albanel en invoquant la loi Européenne alors même que l'HADOPI ne respecte pas la constitution européenne à cause de la coupure d'internet sans décision d'un juge  :^_^: 


Pour ceux qui auraient raté les débats : http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/13...d/internet.asp

Et un grand merci aux députés Billard, Brard  :B): , Bloche  :B): , Paul et les quelques autres qui ont pris la peine de d'assister aux débats et de pousser le gouvernement dans ses retranchements absolus.  ::wub:: 

Et un grand merci au pots de fleurs qu'ont été Mr Riester et Mme Albanel.



Sinon, concernant la rétro-activité, je ne pense pas que cela concerne les téléchargement que l'on ai pu faire avant le vote de la loi, mais quand il a été bien dit par la ministre, la loi ne sera pleinement effective qu'en 2011, donc la "rétro-activité" concernera le moment entre lequel la loi a été votée et sa mise en place (On se demande comment ils feront d'ailleurs mais bon).

----------


## Félire

Je vous laisse rire :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61nwM...eature=related

----------


## Juniadkhan

> Je vous laisse rire :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61nwM...eature=related


Ma-gni-fi-que! 
Faut que je trouve comment activer le pare-feu de mon Open Office, vite! Sinon les pirates vont venir me piquer l'antivirus que j'ai eu avec mon Photoshop...  :tired:

----------


## Yozumi

Ce qui me surprend, c'est que personne ne parle des problèmes potentiels de cette loi pour... les entreprises.

Je bosse dans une start-up de haute technologie, on est tous connectés à Internet car c'est notre outils de travail. On est tous sous Linux, et on a des procédures spécifiques concernant la confidentialité des données, because l'entreprise dépose des brevets, des vrais.

Je sais une chose : jamais le patron n'acceptera de voir installé sur nos ordis un rootkit ou logiciel espion. Hors de question. Et ça finira devant la Cour européenne si on le fait chier.

Bref, on ne sait pas si cette loi concerne les particuliers COMME les entreprises - et là bonjour le risque de piratage industriel -, ou seulement les particuliers - et dans ce cas il y a fort à parier que le téléchargement en entreprise va exploser -.

Yozumi

----------


## redsensei

> Je vous laisse rire :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61nwM...eature=related



Ah ouais, quand même  ::O: 
C'est un poisson ?

Sinon, si vous, vous avez un cerveau et que le sujet vous intéresse un peu, je vous recommande le blog de Me Eolas qui vous fera bien  rire  pleurer parce qu'en fait c'est très grave.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Sinon, si vous, vous avez un cerveau et que le sujet vous intéresse un peu, je vous recommande le blog de Me Eolas qui vous fera bien  rire  pleurer parce qu'en fait c'est très grave.


On pleure déja mais merci.

----------


## Caerbannog

> ...Bref, on ne sait pas si cette loi concerne les particuliers COMME les entreprises - et là bonjour le risque de piratage industriel -, ou seulement les particuliers - et dans ce cas il y a fort à parier que le téléchargement en entreprise va exploser


Et bien un amendement pour protéger les personnes morales (donc les entreprises/assos/collectivités locales, etc.) à été rejeté par les supporteurs du projet. Motif ? On risquerai de voir apparaître plein d'associations dans le but de pirater des mp3 ::|: . 
Ce n'est pas une blague, c'est vraiment ce qui a été répondu.

Pour l'heure, si l'IP de ton entreprise se retrouve dans la "machine-à-gazopi", ils ne te couperont peut-être pas le net, mais tu auras droit à une injonction t'obligeant à installer le désormais fameux rootkit pour "sécuriser" ta ligne.

----------


## Montigny

merde..j'ai rien capté de la vidéo d'albanulle avec ses logiciels gratuits qui fournissent des par-feux (en fait , elle ne cite que des produits microsoft ...elle touche quelque chose la dessus aussi ??  ::|:  )

plus ça va , plus elle me dégoute et on s'aperçoit vraiment qu'elle ne sait pas de quoi elle parle...c'est affligeant d'avoir ça comme ministre ....au lieu d'envoyer la lettre avec la bastos , le corbeau aurait mieux fait de lui mettre dans le crâne , ça éviterait des dépenses inutiles et rendrait service pratiquement a tout le monde ...

----------


## Darkfire8

> Ce qui me surprend, c'est que personne ne parle des problèmes potentiels de cette loi pour... les entreprises.
> 
> Je bosse dans une start-up de haute technologie, on est tous connectés à Internet car c'est notre outils de travail. On est tous sous Linux, et on a des procédures spécifiques concernant la confidentialité des données, because l'entreprise dépose des brevets, des vrais.
> 
> Je sais une chose : jamais le patron n'acceptera de voir installé sur nos ordis un rootkit ou logiciel espion. Hors de question. Et ça finira devant la Cour européenne si on le fait chier.
> 
> Bref, on ne sait pas si cette loi concerne les particuliers COMME les entreprises - et là bonjour le risque de piratage industriel -, ou seulement les particuliers - et dans ce cas il y a fort à parier que le téléchargement en entreprise va exploser -.
> 
> Yozumi


Les entreprises sont déja censées empêcher leurs salariés de télécharger illégalement et elles le font souvent très bien d'ailleurs. Si tu arrive à télécharger en p2p sur ton lieu de travail c'est que le responsable réseau à mal fait son boulot. Et là c'est le problème de l'entreprise !

----------


## Poireau

> D'un point de vue social, et du combat "vilain pirateur asocial" vs "chevalier de l'ordre du saint-DRM", je trouve les réactions de certains totalement hallucinantes...


Relis les messages, c'est plutôt à 95% du "chevalier pirate" vs "méchantes entreprises qui cherchent à gagner de l'argent. C'est typiquement français ça, c'est un des seuls pays on est plus respecté si on est un pédophile meurtrier plutôt qu'un mec qui a réussi sa vie question thunes.




> Qui dans sa vie n'a jamais téléchargé un fichier dont la légalité ne pourrait pas être contestée? Qui n'a jamais copié un CD ou un Vinyl sur une K7 pour pouvoir l'écouter sur son baladeur ou dans sa caisse? (oui OK, il faut être d'une certaine génération pour comprendre lol). Pas grand monde à mon avis!! Quand on enregistrait les CD's et les Vinyls des copains sur K7 ou qu'on se prêtait des films ou des jeux vidéos (ce qui peut être illégal), qu'on faisait du tape-trading, on n'a jamais eu l'impression à une seule seconde de faire quelque chose de mal... Il n'y avait pas tout ce battage médiatique sur les vilains pirates et la violation des droits d'auteurs. Et pourtant, l'industrie du disque existait déjà. Je ne vois pas en quoi télécharger un fichier est si différent, hormis le fait qu'Internet permet de le diffuser plus largement et sans contrainte géographique. Et c'est bien ça qui fait peur aux Majors. C'est que ce moyen de diffusion est difficile, voire quasi-impossible à contrôler.


Totalement hors-sujet, il n'y a rien de comparable entre quelques potes qui se prêtent ou se gravent quelques CD de temps en temps et le piratage de masse qui permet à chacun d'accéder instantanément à une bibliothèque mondiale de musique/films.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Relis les messages, c'est plutôt à 95% du "chevalier pirate" vs "méchantes entreprises qui cherchent à gagner de l'argent. C'est typiquement français ça, c'est un des seuls pays on est plus respecté si on est un pédophile meurtrier plutôt qu'un mec qui a réussi sa vie question thunes.


C'est typiquement français de dire que c'est typiquement français. 

Poireau, tu incarne la boferie dans toute ça splendeur. ::|:

----------


## Jolaventur

> C'est typiquement français de dire que c'est typiquement français. 
> 
> Poireau, tu incarne la boferie dans toute ça splendeur.


arrétez d'embêter ce bon fan de Lorie, sa bêtise me fait rire.

Faut dire c'est quand même beaucoup plus sain de défendre l'indéfendable.
Si encore Albanull connaissait ses dossiers et se faisait pas influencer par les lobbys je pourrais comprendre qu'il y  besoin d'une loi et je ne le nie pas mais là non pas comme ça.
C'est une n'importe quoi.

Mais chut laissons poireau rêver d'un monde idéal ou le capitalisme règle tout les problèmes du monde.

----------


## BigDams

Vindiou, Albanel qui parle de pare-feu, c'est du grand art !

----------


## exarkun

je vais applaudir maitre B surtout quand Canard pc ne sera pas sur la liste des 10 000 sites autorisé par la Hadopi pour les reseau libre accès. Ensuite je me ferai un ROFL LMAO quand canard pc sera interdit d'internet parce qu'un piratain aura usurper votre ip. Ensuite je serai à l'agonie du rire quand les vous irez pleurer dans votre edito ouin ouin on à plus internet ils sont méchants mais que personne ne vous lira plus parce que les gens ne voudront plus soutenir les pro hadopi. Ouais je vais applaudir c'est clair *applause* *applause*

----------


## Rutabaga

Tu vois où que CPC est Pro-Hadopi?

----------


## exarkun

> Tu vois où que CPC est Pro-Hadopi?


La façon de relayer l'information est plutôt tendancieuse

----------


## rOmy

http://www.pcworld.fr/actualite/hado...epassee/29641/

Bonne nouvelle pour les utilisateurs de rapidshare ou megaupload \o/

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Je reviens sur 2 points: 

1 - comme l'a dit l'un de vous, télécharger une oeuvre de l'esprit n'est pas du vol car on ne soustrait pas un bien à quelqu'un (ce qui est l'essence du vol), on le copie.

2 - la non rétroactivité de la loi pénale plus répressive est un principe constitutionnel, mais pas des autres types de lois. Une loi non pénale peut prévoir sa rétroactivité. Disons que, pour être plus précis, qu'une loi n'est pas rétroactive sauf si elle le prévoit.


Ceci étant posé, on peut se demander pourquoi nos braves parlementaires se sont embettés à voter une amnistie. Non parce que bon, ça ne servirait à rien de prévoir une amnistie si le principe de non rétroactivité de la loi pénale protégeait les contrefacteurs, n'est ce pas ?

Je vous propose le raisonnement suivant pour l'expliquer.

On pourrait d'abord très bien considérer que Hadopi ne prévoyant pas de sanctions pénales, mais simplement administratives, elle peut prévoir sa rétroactivité. Mais, puisqu'il faut que la loi non pénale prévoit sa rétroactivité pour qu'elle existe, il suffisait de ne rien dire pour que la loi HADOPI ne soit pas rétroactive. Pas besoin de voter une amnistie.

Cela ne suffit donc pas à justifier le vote de cette amnistie.

Rappelons maintenant qu'en la matière du téléchargement illégal, il pourrait être également avancé que la loi HADOPI s'appliquerait de facto à tous les téléchargements, même ceux entrepris avant son entrée en vigueur, car télécharger une oeuvre de l'esprit sur du P2P est DEJA illégal, c'est la loi DADVSI qui nous le dit. Hadopi ne fait que prévoir une "riposte" administrative à ce téléchargement déjà condamnable. Donc, vous télécharger aujourd'hui une oeuvre de l'esprit, c'est illégal. Demain Hadopi pourrait, sur la base de cet acte illégal d'hier, déclencher une riposte graduée.  D'où la nécessité de voter définitivement une amnistie pour remettre les compteurs à zéro et faire en sorte qu'HADOPI, une fois créée, ne puisse punir que les nouveaux actes de contrefaçons. 

Donc, sauf si l'amnistie actuellement votée devient définitive (et qu'elle englobe l'ensemble des contrefaçons de droit d'auteur, et pas seulement des droits voisins), downloader aujourd'hui des oeuvres de l'esprit est illégal (DADVSI) et pourrait être sanctionnée administrativement par l'HADOPI.

---------- Post added at 20h27 ---------- Previous post was at 20h26 ----------




> La façon de relayer l'information est plutôt tendancieuse


....Je...Non rien.

----------


## Poulos

> 1 - comme l'a dit l'un de vous, télécharger une oeuvre de l'esprit n'est pas du vol car on ne soustrait pas un bien à quelqu'un (ce qui est l'essence du vol), on le copie.


Pour ce qui aurait pas compris sont explication, la voici en vidéo  : 



(Merci "La Quadrature du net" pour cette vidéo)

----------


## Biskuit

> http://www.pcworld.fr/actualite/hado...epassee/29641/
> 
> Bonne nouvelle pour les utilisateurs de rapidshare ou megaupload \o/


Bizarre...  ::O:  Il me semblait au contraire que les sites tels que Rapidshare détenaient les logs d'up et download des comptes premiums, contenant les dates, IP et noms de fichiers, sur une période de 3 mois. Le doute m'habite soudainement...  ::huh::  Wabaynon... J'ai compris de travers, stout... Donc, d'après cet article, l'usager lambda de MU ou de RS serait temporairement à l'abris, parceque ces sites se trouvent à l'étranger ?? Ca paraitrait trop simple...

----------


## ELOdry

J'ai pas l'habitude de m'aventurer sur des topics aussi intelligents, mais...




> C'est typiquement français de dire que c'est typiquement français.


Merci, ça fait du bien de lire des trucs aussi vrais (je suis sérieux).

----------


## Rutabaga

> La façon de relayer l'information est plutôt tendancieuse


N'importe quoi... Genre le second degré tu connais pas?

----------


## Darkfire8

Moi je veux juste préciser deux point qui sont tiré de http://www.pcworld.fr

Je me permet de citer :




> Seules victoires des députés contestataires, l'internaute confondu ne paiera pas la partie de son abonnement consacrée à Internet dans le cas d'une offre Triple-Play, et continuera durant la suspension de sa ligne à pouvoir profiter de la télévision et du téléphone. Et ce contre l'avis de Christine Albanel. Un autre amendement prévoit également qu'aucune sanction ne sera prise si les artistes ayant-droits résident dans l'un des paradis fiscaux de la liste de l'Otan.
> 
> Aussi, pour parer aux contestataires qui invoqueraient un piratage de leur ligne Internet, le texte de loi sanctionne, dans les faits, ceux qui ne veillent pas à correctement sécuriser leur ligne afin d'empêcher qu'elle soit utilisée à des fins illégales. Voilà qui ouvre la porte à des piratages massifs de connexions Wifi, mais visiblement, les députés n'en ont que faire. Enfin, il est stipulé que les entreprises et les institutions ne pourront pas perdre leur connexion Internet, car nécessaire à leur bon fonctionnement. Pour sûr, certains employés n'hésiteront pas à lancer leurs téléchargements depuis leur poste de travail...

----------


## rOmy

> Bizarre...  Il me semblait au contraire que les sites tels que Rapidshare détenaient les logs d'up et download des comptes premiums, contenant les dates, IP et noms de fichiers, sur une période de 3 mois. Le doute m'habite soudainement...  Wabaynon... J'ai compris de travers, stout... Donc, d'après cet article, l'usager lambda de MU ou de RS serait temporairement à l'abris, parceque ces sites se trouvent à l'étranger ?? Ca paraitrait trop simple...


d'après l'article, la complexité des démarches à entreprendre pour obtenir lesdites IP sont trop laborieuses pour que l'état s'en soucie actuellement. Sans compter que pour l'instant, le réseau ciblé est vraiment le P2P. Moi ça me parait cohérent et logique, pour obtenir la preuve que les données partagées sont bien illégales, encore faudrait-il les obtenir... et c'est un autre travail.

----------


## Juniadkhan

> La façon de relayer l'info ... frrrrtttttrrrrrprrrotzzz...


Voilà... Je fais partie des 172 personnes qui sont venus sur ta page pour voir ta date de naissance... Echec.
Pas grave. Je dis bravo! quand même...  ::|: 

Plus sérieusement, je m'interroge sur les moyens employés pour mettre la loi en œuvre.
Pas les sanctions administratives, mais plutôt le contrôle en lui même. Bien sûr, on a parlé du rootkit qui permettrait de sécuriser la ligne...
Mais, comment le tri va-t-il être fait ?
Je veux dire, entre les logiciels, la musique, les vidéos, les softs libres, et ceux qui ne le sont pas. Comment contrôler qui télécharge quoi ? Sur la base de quelle liste, si liste il y a? etc. Je n'arrive pas à formuler la chose de façon très claire, mes excuses. Mais j'ose espérer que cela reste compréhensible.
Bien sûr ma question ne prend pas en compte le fait que l'on interdise l'utilisation des logiciels et réseaux P2P, mais je ne crois pas qu'il en soit question (si j'ai pas bon, bah pardon! je savais pas tout). Hop!

----------


## Froyok

> Ce qui me surprend, c'est que personne ne parle des problèmes potentiels de cette loi pour... les entreprises.
> 
> Je bosse dans une start-up de haute technologie, on est tous connectés à Internet car c'est notre outils de travail. On est tous sous Linux, et on a des procédures spécifiques concernant la confidentialité des données, because l'entreprise dépose des brevets, des vrais.
> 
> Je sais une chose : jamais le patron n'acceptera de voir installé sur nos ordis un rootkit ou logiciel espion. Hors de question. Et ça finira devant la Cour européenne si on le fait chier. [...]


Il me semble avoir parmis les divers débats et autres articles sur le net que pour le moment, les 'fabuleux' créateur d'Hadopi prenais surtout en considération windows, et qu'en clair le rootkit sensé vous suveiller serait pensé pour windows... et pas linux.

Alors, après, aucune limitation pour les usager linux ? Ou coupure et interdiction pour eux ?
Si on tombe dans le premier cas, un simple serveur linux style proxy) suffirait à limiter les effets du rootkit. Enfin, je pense. Mais ce petit logiciel n'est pas prêt de s'installer chez moi...  ::rolleyes::  si toutefois il est prévu, pour le moment ce n'est que spéculation.

ce qui m'emmerde le plus, c'est le bridage des réseaux p2p, non pas qu'il n'y a rien d'illégal dessus (à moins d'être aveugles), mais de plus en plus de sites proposes de p2p comme moyen de téléchargement miroir (je pense à gpotatoe pour télécharger l'installateur, ou jamendo pour le téléchargement des albums).

----------


## Darkfire8

Ou wow pour ses (grosses) mise à jour et l'installation complète du jeu si on à pas les dvds

Mais j'ai pas compris l'histoire du bridage du p2p.. qui à parlé de ça?

----------


## SAYA

> Totalement hors-sujet,


Pas tant que ça ! Les moyens n'étant pas les mêmes, mais l'idée était la même me semble-t-il !

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Maintenant plutot que d'interdire le piratage, comme on interdit la drogue, ou la prostitution, on devrait peut-être penser à régulariser non? Un peu comme ce qui avait été fait a l'époque des K7 vierges. Une taxe sur chaque K7 reversé à l'industrie du disque. C'est déailleurs ce qui se pratique déjà, vos clé usb et disque dur externe sont taxés messieurs, et pourtant derriére, on a toujours des lois pour punir les pirates...y a pas un probléme ?


Tu confonds copie privée et piratage.

----------


## nokeo

Oserai-je souligner le manque absolu d'impartialité dans la prise de position de Canard PC et ces nombreux lecteurs ?
Oui.
Résumer la chose (projet HADOPI) au terme "liberticide" ne semble déranger personne. Faut il être de gauche, du moins contre la droite, pour comprendre que légiférer le net c'est très compliqué ?
Non.
Je suis comme beaucoup et depuis longtemps, un lecteur conquit par une plume Canardesque rafraichissante, dans un monde ultra conventionnel, ça fait du bien. MAIS... mais alors, ne fricoter pas avec la politique, je vous en supplie ! 
Je pouffe sournoisement de rire à vous lire, faisant figure de sainteté, n'ayant jamais installer un XP à l'oeil, ni dl le moindre MP3, ni chercher une quelconque Key gen de votre existence entière. Ne commettez pas la même erreur éditorialiste (et là je m'adresse aux pigistes) que les "inrock", de confondre loisir et politique.
Le video ludique n'est pas mort, ni la critique, ni le web, ni nos libertés, ni rien du tout. Nous nous sommes fait "mettre" par les majors. Bon... un point pour eux, voilà.
Que Grand_Maître_B nous narre les contradictions du projet HADOPI, dans un style Juridico-Gamer, vulgarisé au possible pour des neu-neu comme moi...Wunderbach !! 
Youpi, dirai-je même !
Mais la plaidoirie est unilatéral :
"Les gentils (un peu de gauches quand même)ultra-Gamer totalement lucide sur notre monde et les enc**** de droites incompétents, tueurs de liberté, voir casuel-gamer en plus."

"zZZz" ! 
Je sais, ce n'est pas l'argument le plus décisif qu'il soit pour mettre un peu de contre poids dans cette élan "Révolutionnaire" qui semble animer notre communauté.
De toute façon tout le monde s'en fout de mon contre poids. :supercontrepoid:
Donc, ne souhaitant pas que mon site préféré, à moi, de canardpc.com qu'il est, ne devienne un "Rue 89 Bis", je me manifeste en mon pseudo et mon IP pas fixe du tout, pour dire Non à la politisation de CANARD PC.
Conscient qu'on accordera absolument aucun intérêt à ce que je viens d'écrire je m'en retourne à mon triste sort d'acteur du tertiaire toucher par la brise.

----------


## Darkfire8

Je suis pas d'accord avec toi, et d'ailleurs je suis plutot de droite , ça m'empêche pas de participer à ce débat. Mais je suis contre cette loi malgré tout, ce n'est pas parce que j'adhèrerai à la majorité du programme de la droite que je vais cautionner cette loi liberticide comme tu le souligne, mais aussi très couteuse et inutile.

[Editation]

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Oserai-je souligner le manque absolu d'impartialité dans la prise de position de Canard PC et ces nombreux lecteurs ?
> Oui.
> Résumer la chose (projet HADOPI) au terme "liberticide" ne semble déranger personne. Faut il être de gauche, du moins contre la droite, pour comprendre que légiférer le net c'est très compliqué ?
> Non.
> Je suis comme beaucoup et depuis longtemps, un lecteur conquit par une plume Canardesque rafraichissante, dans un monde ultra conventionnel, ça fait du bien. MAIS... mais alors, ne fricoter pas avec la politique, je vous en supplie ! 
> Je pouffe sournoisement de rire à vous lire, faisant figure de sainteté, n'ayant jamais installer un XP à l'oeil, ni dl le moindre MP3, ni chercher une quelconque Key gen de votre existence entière. Ne commettez pas la même erreur éditorialiste (et là je m'adresse aux pigistes) que les "inrock", de confondre loisir et politique.
> Le video ludique n'est pas mort, ni la critique, ni le web, ni nos libertés, ni rien du tout. Nous nous sommes fait "mettre" par les majors. Bon... un point pour eux, voilà.
> Que Grand_Maître_B nous narre les contradictions du projet HADOPI, dans un style Juridico-Gamer, vulgarisé au possible pour des neu-neu comme moi...Wunderbach !! 
> Youpi, dirai-je même !
> ...


Sans entrer dans ce débat, moi, je souligne, comme tu le dis, les contradictions de la loi au niveau juridique. Mais faut pas confondre mes appréciations juridiques et des opinions politiques. Évidemment, puisque la loi, de mon avis de professionnel du droit en tous les cas, est une hérésie à de multiples niveaux, je suis plutôt critique. Mais ça n'est pas un avis politique sur le bien fondé d'une lutte contre le piratage ou pas. Mes opinions politiques personnelles, tout le monde s'en fout et tout le monde a bien raison et je demande à tout le monde de continuer à s'en foutre.

Après, que les lecteurs soient pro ou anti Hadopi, c'est leur affaire et ils en ont absolument le droit.

Quant à la question de la politisation du canardpc, le slogan "à coup de baffes, tout devient possible", si cher à Fishbone ne t'a pas mis sur la voie ?

----------


## Dar

> :
> "Les gentils (un peu de gauches quand même)ultra-Gamer totalement lucide sur notre monde et les enc**** de droites incompétents...


Accorde nous au moins ca  ::):  qui sur ce sujet n'est ni plus ni moins que "la vérité vrai" comme diraient certains.

Avec un minimum de connaissance du sujet et en s'interessant au débat, comment en toute objectivité ne pas penser autrement ?

Je veux bien qu'il faimme nuancer les jugements que le gentil pirate ca n'éxiste pas etc... mais y'a un moment où c'est tellement *n'importe quoi* que ca va au delà des opinions politique et que ca devient ni plus ni moins de la malhonneté doubler d'une crasse incompétence à traiter du sujet.
Un gouvernement de gauche aurait pondu ca de cette facon la réaction aurait absolument été la meme.
Moi je n'y vois absoluement aucune politisation du sujet. Dans l'absolu, traiter ce sujet de cette facon est une honte pour un pays comme la France. Que ca vienne de la droite n'y change rien à rien.

----------


## Darkfire8

> Moi je n'y vois absoluement aucune politisation du sujet. Dans l'absolu, traiter ce sujet de cette facon est une honte pour un pays comme la France. Que ca vienne de la droite n'y change rien à rien.


Je suis d'accord.

----------


## Juniadkhan

Hm... Ben, avec tout ça j'ai pas de réponse à mes questions.  ::'(: 

EDIT : Je viens d'apprendre que le fameux "rootkit"  serait payant ; sa gratuité faisant l'objet d'un amendement rejeté. En fin d'article.

----------


## kaldanm

> Hm... Ben, avec tout ça j'ai pas de réponse à mes questions. 
> 
> EDIT : Je viens d'apprendre que le fameux "rootkit" serait payant ; sa gratuité faisant l'objet d'un amendement rejeté. En fin d'article.


Et l'appel d'offre pour la creation dudit rootkit etait terminé avant meme que la loi soit votée. Comme quoi le "vote" en ninja ne faisait pas le moindre doute...

----------


## Loopkiller01

D'ailleurs à propos de ce rootkit, voici un article super bien foutu et assez fendard.

http://petaramesh.org/post/2009/03/1...rroseur-arrose

----------


## Darkfire8

> D'ailleurs à propos de ce rootkit, voici un article super bien foutu et assez fendard.
> 
> http://petaramesh.org/post/2009/03/1...rroseur-arrose


Et il est véridique cet article?
Il suffirait vraiment d'une bouse à 100€ + xp dessus pour être tranquille?

Je suis sceptique  :tired:

----------


## Loopkiller01

Ben on peux pas en être sûr puisque le développement dudit logiciel n'a pas encore débuté.

----------


## StrangeLove

en meme temps HADOPI c'est la garanti de l'emploi pour Grand Maitre B.

s'il n'est pas voté dans sa mouture la plus dure, le piratage continuera de plus belle, et Master B. n'aura plus rien a publier.

pour eviter la destruction d'emplois en France, votez HADOPI.

----------


## thauthau

J'ai trouvé ça tres drôle :

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> en meme temps HADOPI c'est la garanti de l'emploi pour Grand Maitre B.
> 
> s'il n'est pas voté dans sa mouture la plus dure, le piratage continuera de plus belle, et Master B. n'aura plus rien a publier.
> 
> pour eviter la destruction d'emplois en France, votez HADOPI.


Sans compter tous les dossiers d'internautes pris dans les filets d'HADOPI et qui voudront se défendre  :B):

----------


## Ash_Crow

> ....Je...Non rien.


Tableau de bord, modifier la liste d'ignorés, exarkun, O.K.  :;):

----------


## nokeo

Me voilà rassurez à tout jamais, et veuillez pardonner mon hérésie !! Je vais de suite prendre rendez-vous chez mon Psy pour 8 séances au prix fort !! Et relire 12 fois les 20 derniers numéros de CPC.

Moi je retiens une Date : 1996. Les vieux s'en souvienne peut être : A nous le média-monde ! A nous les cyber-psychoses !A nous les DL de 12h00 avec un 28 K pour écouter "j'ai la quéquette qui colle"...GRATOS !!
Mais alors, personne pour claironner le vide juridique ! Ni les majors (a l'Ouest complet), ni les gamers que ne sommes (justement pas), ni les politiques, tout le monde s'en bouriner les gonades. Et pourtant, tout se jouer à ce moment là précis.
Pourquoi tirer à boulet rouge, sur la première tentative de règlementer un lieu d'échange de bien totalement anti-constitutionnel puisqu'il viole le droit à la propriété intellectuel de chacun.

HADOPI est une mauvaise réponse, flou, compliqué, et c'est parce que les lois proposées sont difficiles à comprendre que les juristes sont là pour nous éclairer.
Je ne sens pas orphelin pour autant, de cette abysse juridique mais il faut règlementer, c'est civilisateur. Laissons juste un peu de crédit quand a l'application in vivo que l'état souhaite faire de ce projet.
Nul doute qu'il y aura toujours des gueulards à la moindre injustice, appelant à la "révolte".
"Surfer sur le fond de contestations actuel" pour abattre toute sa frustration dans ce "signifiant HADOPI" me laisse perplexe quand au résultat désiré (...and justice for all)où la "vérité vrai" est certainement ailleurs.

Je fais une mise en abime à deux balles, parce qu'il faut absolument que je me mette à bosser.

----------


## nemra

J'ai lu le lien

http://petaramesh.org/post/2009/03/1...rroseur-arrose

Mince, on bat tous les records la!!


Mais y'a d'autre truc plus drôle: miss Albanel est irréaliste!!

Si mes souvenir son bon, hadopi comportera un 20 enes de juges -corrigé moi si je me trompe) pour analyser chaque cas, hors, cette dernière veux expédier 10 000 mails d'avertissement pas jours, 3000 lettres recommandés et 1000 connexions.
Soit 500 cas par juge en une journées, 150 lettres et 50 suspensions


Si on considère un roulement continue de 24 heures sa donne:
20 mails par heures
6 lettres
2 suspensions

Soit 
un jugement  minimale de 
un mail toutes les 3 minutes
une lettres toutes les 10 minutes
une suspension toute les demi heures.

J'attends de voire comment un juge va pouvoir tenir se genre de cotas sans faire de connerie.

Nouvelle discipline sportive, le juge hadopi.

Outre, il est complètement débile de collez des cotas.

Le pire, d'après se que j'ai compris, c'est que l'on est présumé coupable, et ses a nous de fournir les preuves de notre innocence, donc si notre DD ne fournit aucune preuve de notre culpabilité, mais aussi aucune preuve  de notre innocence, on est quoi ?
Par défauts on est coupable? 

Je sans que cette loi va être un bordel sans nom.

allez, marrez vous:
http://linuxmanua.blogspot.com/2009/...ti-hadopi.html


Edit:Il semblerait que l'on est affaire a 3 et non pas  20 juges........

----------


## Dar

> HADOPI est une mauvaise réponse, flou, compliqué, et c'est parce que les lois proposées sont difficiles à comprendre que les juristes sont là pour nous éclairer.


Tu trouves que ce qu'il ressort des débats c'est une loi obscure ? Tu trouves pas que ce qui ressort c'est plutot un méconnaissance total du sujet et un traitement par dessus la jambe ? 




> Laissons juste un peu de crédit quand a l'application in vivo que l'état souhaite faire de ce projet..


Je m'excuse mais as tu eu la possibilité de suivre les débats ? C'est tout bonnement SURREALISTE ce qui se passe. Ils connaissent ABSOLUMENT RIEN à internet et je vois donc pas qu'elle légimité ils peuvent bien avoir à traiter ce dossier. Donc moi perso il existe des choses indéfendables auxquelles je n'apporte absolument aucune crédibilité; et là on y est en plein dedans.




> Nul doute qu'il y aura toujours des gueulards à la moindre injustice, appelant à la "révolte".
> "Surfer sur le fond de contestations actuel" pour abattre toute sa frustration dans ce "signifiant HADOPI" me laisse perplexe quand au résultat désiré (...and justice for all)où la "vérité vrai" est certainement ailleurs.


Ben désolé mais quand j'ai l'impression qu'on me prends pour un con et qu'on se fout de ma gueule j'ai aucune envie d'être indulgent et de laisser sa chance au produit vois tu. Et tourner autour du pot en faisant des ronds de jambe non plus.
Et j'ai pour autant pas du tout l'impression de faire parti des gueulards pirates qui tiennent à leur réseaux p2p.

----------


## kaldanm

La plupart des deputés de la majorité n'ont meme pas cherché a comprendre le texte. C'etait le role d'Albanel et de Riester, et ces deux gus ont, a mon avis, admirablement bien rempli leur role : 
 Puisque le texte etait defaillant sur de multiples points, ils ont adoptés une defense purement politique de justemboutisme (genre Chewbacca).

Pour les autres deputés, c'est leur role de soutenir les leaders de leur parti. Quand tu est en politique c'est tres mal vu de ne pas etre en accord avec son parti a moins de le justifier par des motifs ethiques ou ethylique (pour le lobby du vin, on est français quand meme !).

Bref, les debutés UMP se doivent de soutenir leur parti (ou au pire de voter blanc). Pareil pour les socialistes, etc.

Et encore pour ce projet, plusieurs UMP étaient contre de maniere visible, le texte aurais pu ne pas passer mardi... d'ou le vote ninja.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Je sais que le sujet est brûlant et que du coup ça vous chatouille tous, mais n'oubliez pas, je l'ai déjà dit souvent, que jurigeek n'est pas poligeek et que vous avez tous le droit de penser ce que vous voulez sur Hadopi d'un point de vu politique, c'est pas un pb. Ici, on cause dérapages juridiques, pas politiques. Je voudrais juste dire à ceux qui sont "pour" HADOPI et qui me trouvent "partial", qu'en l'état, ils auront du mal à trouver un juriste qui approuve les discussions HADOPI au parlement, y compris parmi ceux qui sont pour une réglementation du piratage, là n'est pas le problème. 

Après, soyez tous gentils de veiller à ce que le topic ne se transforme pas en "pour ou contre Hadopi" d'un point de vue politique, car ça n'a aucun intérêt ici. Créez plutôt un topic à ce sujet ailleurs (ou pas).

En revanche, on peut discuter du mécanisme politique de la création de la loi (en général, comme vient de le faire Kaldanm), car ça reste juridique (et oui, le rôle et la fonction du parlement, du sénat etc...c'est du droit).

----------


## StrangeLove

> le rôle et la fonction du parlement c'est du droit.


bamerde... moi qui croyais que c'etait un reality show pour LCP....

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

c'est pour ça que j'ai cru bon de préciser. Non, parce que la méprise est très honnête en fait.  ::):

----------


## nokeo

...parce que nous sommes dans un état de droit définit par la 5 ième constitution (J'ai bon ? )

Les politiciens sont mauvais, ils n'ont rien pipé au web, c'est vrai.
Mais mon gros doigt me dit que je vous sens tous suffisamment intelligent pour assouvir votre soif de libre échange sans susciter la curiosité des futurs "Cyber-cop".
Mes connaissances en matière de droit ce limite à ce qu'écrit Grand_Maître_B plus deux ou trois conneries car nul n'est sensé gnagnagna.
Je condamnais injustement le glissement éventuel de la ligne éditorialiste visant à pousser le bas peuple à adhérer au front populaire, et semer le chaos dans nos verts pâturages. Meacul-plat.
Les critiques des cyber-juristes sont fondés, bien suivi et assez bien expliquer. 
Mais c'est l'intérêt soudain de voir des millions d'internautes terriblement civique pour le coup, épris d'un amour sans bornes pour les libertés de l'espèce humaine dans sa globalité à grand renfort de droit universel (qui lui aussi et bourrer de contradiction !!) qui m'interroge le plus.
Sans être le psy-canardiste de service, il faut bien reconnaitre que "la punition" fait loi pour corriger les comportements (oserai-je dire déviant) des plus sauvages d'entre nous ex : La vitesse. J'ai perdu mes 12 points en 3 ans, grâce aux radars.
Je vous jure que je suis doux comme un agneau pré-pubère qui touche une fille pour la première fois maintenant.

Qu'ils votent en douce, rien de neuf sous le soleil.
Que l'ont revienne au fondement de ce mouvement philosophique et pictural qu'est le "surréalisme" qu'on lit comment ils vont l'appliquer, pourquoi pas.
Qu'ils se noient dans leurs incompétences aux regards de super génis que nous sommes, admettons.
Mais sommes au moins d'accord sur la nécessité de légiférer ? 
Oui ?!
oui, absolument, a y rien qui fonctionne chez HADOPI, mais il faut bien poser un premier jet.
La jurisprudence fera peut être sont affaire ?!
L'auto-régulation ne passe telle pas par là ?!
Je pose la question.
Après Grand_Maître_B pourrai aussi (si ce n'est déjà) nous expliquer le distinguo entre "fait" et "acte" qui pourrai nuancer l'application des peines.
Ensuite l'IP ne definit pas la personne !?
Si oui où ?! Comment !? L'enregistrement chez le FAI ne garantie en rien la responsabilité de l'utilisateur, seulement du détenteur du compte ! Non ?! chuis à côté ?!
Vous verrez qu'après la première injustice relayer médiatique, cela fera tellement de foin qu'ils (toujours les mêmes)seront bien obliger de revoir la copie.
Putain, je suis plein d'espoir aujourd'hui, et très bavard.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8w...ionale-11_news

Finalement tout n'est pas perdu.

----------


## gwenladar

> Les entreprises sont déja censées empêcher leurs salariés de télécharger illégalement et elles le font souvent très bien d'ailleurs. Si tu arrive à télécharger en p2p sur ton lieu de travail c'est que le responsable réseau à mal fait son boulot. Et là c'est le problème de l'entreprise !


Je rebondi avec beaucoup de retard la dessus

J ai pour mon travail un portable d entreprise, qui est a la maison et me suis dans mes deplacements
Je l utilise pour acceder a internet (evidement VPN entreprise tout ca)

Du coup pour etre en accord avec la loi, je devrais installer le rootkit pour prouver ma bonne fois si mon IP personnelle est retrouvee sur un tracker.
(ben oiui admettons qu elle est retrouve alors a un instant auquel je suis en train de bosser, donc connecte)
Mon entreprise est base en suisse et controle par un holding germanosuisse
IL N Y A AUCUNE CHANCE QU ILS AUTORISENT L INSTALL DU ROOTKIT

Je l ai DTC et je ne peux plus me connecter au net avec ce portable c est ca?
Parce que evidement je vais pas fournir le DD comme preuve hien...

Tiens du coup ca me fait penser
Je fais de la creation musicale avec un logiciel lie a *une machine*. si il veulent mon DD je fais quoi, je perds mon logiciel qui coute 4chiffres en euros?
Meme remarque pour les jeux a instalation limitee.

Y a t il quelque part des garanties que les donnees retrouvees sur les DD eventuellement fournis resteront confidentielles?

----------


## Sticky

mmm, beaucoup de choses dites en commentaires... je vais essayer de résumer mes propos:  -quand on est pro-hadopi (comme moi), ça sous-entend pas qu'on est pas conscient non plus des pbs que la loi pose, et des pbs notamment liés au fait que des gens vont se faire avoir car ils ne s'y connaissent pas en info et n'ont pas sécuriser leur accès WIFI. Je trouve que les craintes de ce coté là sont tout à fait légitime, et que la loi aura besoin d'ajustements. Par ailleurs, je suis pour le développement d'offres légales, et pour une baisse aussi des taxes diverses sur les supports, mais chaque chose en son temps.  Néanmoins, sur le principe de vouloir réduire le téléchargement illégal, je soutiens. Beaucoup de "jeunes" (sans faire de discrimination) sont nés avec le net et téléchargent tout sans jamais rien acheter, et sur le principe, je crois que c'est rentrer dans une logique consumériste et matérialiste. (on a tout, et tout de suite)  -je ne défend pas les majors, et au contraire de ce que beaucoup disent, je pense que même avec la loi, ils vont se casser la gueule. L'avantage que j'y vois, c'est qu'au moins ils pourront pas nous sortir l'excuse que c'est parce qu'on télécharge qu'ils ne gagnent rien, et ça les poussera à s'adapter / à faire faillite.  -sur le pb du "pouvoir d'achat", en essayant d'etre un peu en recul, on s'aperçoit qu'aujourd'hui, on a une multiplication des loisirs, mais un pouvoir d'achat qui ne permet pas de "tout" s'offrir.   Or, en y repensant, quand j'étais petit (y'a une quinzaine d'année quoi, 7 ans), je n'avais pas tout ce que j'avais quand je le voulais car on avait pas les moyens de tout avoir. Aujourd'hui on a l'impression que les gens ne savent plus attendre (genre si tas pas les sous pour aller au ciné, ben t'attend un an ou deux que le film passe à la télé, ou est le pb?)  Par ailleurs, je dirai qu'il ne faut pas oublier qu'en plus de la musique, film, JV, etc..., il y a plein d'autres loisirs "gratuits" (recevoir ses amis chez soi lors d'une aprem jeux de société par ex...) et que personnellement, je ne comprends pas pourquoi les gens ont ce "besoin" de tout avoir. Bref son argent on le dépense en faisant des choix (sauf quand on gagne moins que rien et qu'on a a peine assez pour couvrir ses frais "fixes" qui permettent de vivre)  -enfin, sur "aujourd'hui on nous file de la merde, je veux pas acheter donc je télécharge", je dirai qu'il faut aller au bout de ses idées: si c'est de la merde, ca ne mérite meme pas d'être téléchargé (et en plus ca sert de pretexte aux majors pr dire que les cd se seraient vendus autrement!). Apres c'est la regle du jeux depuis toujours: tant qu'on a pas vu un film/ecouter un cd en entier, oui on peut etre deçu au final (c'était comme ça il n'y a pas si longtemps).  Mais il faut etre realiste: les bronzés 3 c'était une daube: beaucoup d'entrée au ciné, mais rien en dvd vendu, donc l'équilibre se fait "naturellement".  EN esperant ne pas trop vous avoir soulé, je vous salue chers Canards. Je m'en vais faire KK au petit coincoin.

----------


## SAYA

> Je suis d'accord.


Moi aussi ::lol::

----------


## SAYA

> La façon de relayer l'information est plutôt tendancieuse


 ::huh::  ::huh::  ::huh::  ::huh::  ::huh::  N'importe quoi !

----------


## exarkun

> N'importe quoi !


Ben je trouve que la façon dont est écrit le texte le laisse penser, en même temps trop d'ironie tue l'ironie.


Bref je sais pas si vous avez lu ça dans la presse, mais l'un des administrateur d'un serveur edonkey de logiciels libres s'est fait coffrer




> L'administrateur d'un serveur eDonkey dédié exclusivement à l'échange de contenus libres de droits ou diffusés sous licence libre a été interrogé par la gendarmerie, et ses ordinateurs ont été saisis. L'adresse IP de son serveur est apparue à tort sur un relevé d'adresses IP censé démontrer qu'il avait partagé 4500 contenus pédophiles. Une ombre sur les méthodes des chasseurs de pirates, qui utilisent les mêmes outils, sans prendre les mêmes précautions.


vu sur numerama

Moi je m'en fous pas mal des films et de la musique sur le net de toutes façons je n'achete pas français et tres peu étranger. Mais voilà le coup de la roulette russe pour chaque utilisateur du net ça passe mal.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Pour tous ceux qui s'inquiètent des dispositions de la loi, sur le rooktit, sur les pc d'entreprises, sur la fourniture d'un disque dur pour prouver qu'on a rien fait etc... je le dis et je le redis, personne ne peut vous répondre car le texte actuellement voté n'est pas définitif. Il sera proposé à la Commission mixte paritaire, puis au Conseil Constitutionnel. Donc pour l'instant, personne ne peut répondre à ces questions. Wait and see.

Sinon, à nouveau également, chacun a le droit d'avoir son opinion. Pro ou anti Hadopi, considérer que trop d'ironie tue l'ironie, considérer que je suis  pro ou anti hadopi ou que j'aime manger les bébés tout crus au petit déjeuner etc... Mais n'oubliez pas qu'ici on cause droit et création de la loi. Veillez à ce que ça ne tourne pas à la guerre des tranchées entre des camps, ça n'a aucun intérêt (et ça ne changera rien au résultat final).

----------


## fougny

Bonjour,

Moi j'ai une question à propos de cette amnistie (si elle est votée). Etant donné que Hadopi n'a pas à justifier ses envois de mails (en tout cas jusqu'à la demande de résiliation si j'ai bien compris) qu'est ce qui les empêche d'utiliser des listes d'IP rétroactive?

D'ailleurs en étant un peu vicieux et en poussant le raisonnement plus loin, qu'est ce qui empêchera l'hadopi à terme d'envoyer des mail à qui ils veulent? 
style :
- On a que 8000 contrevenant aujourd'hui!
- Mince il faut qu'on fasse 10000 mail!
- mmmh t'as pas des gens qui télécharge des logiciels non surveillés?
- Si bien sur ! 
- Prends en 2000 au hasard et le tour est joué.

Bref en fait ma question est qui va réguler hadopi? (oui je crois que je m'éloigne un peu du sujet).

----------


## FarFy

*@Poireau*



> _Relis les messages, c'est plutôt à 95% du "chevalier pirate" vs "méchantes entreprises qui cherchent à gagner de l'argent. C'est typiquement français ça, c'est un des seuls pays on est plus respecté si on est un pédophile meurtrier plutôt qu'un mec qui a réussi sa vie question thunes._


 ::o:  Et après tu dis que je suis hors-sujet... Franchement, vu tes propos soit tu n'es pas Français (ou tu ne vis plus en France), c'est tu es vraiment quelqu'un d'intolérant et qui ne voit pas plus loin que 19,5 cm...

Au fait tu n'as pas répondu à ma question, tes albums de Lorie tu les as piratés ou tu les as achetés?  :^_^: 
*
@Wolverine*



> _Si, il y a une différence de taille, c'est que grâce à internet, tu peux copier les CD, vinyls et Jeux de presque tous les voisins de la planète.
> Avant, tu copiait des trucs qu'on te proposait et qui t'intéressait, quand tu voulais un truc, t'allais pas voir ton voisin, mais plutôt le magasin. Maintenant, tu as besoin de quelque chose, tu va le chercher sur le net et tu va probablement le trouver._


Dans la nature de l'acte il n'y a aucune différence. C'est juste la quantité de médias touchés qui est sensiblement plus importante avec Internet (ce que j'ai précisé d'ailleurs). Mais que tu pirates 1 oeuvre ou 10000, l'acte est identique dans sa nature : c'est illégal. C'est juste qu'avant on en parlait moins... Et pourtant avant il existait déjà des réseaux de tape-trading, des petits malins qui copiaient les VHS qu'ils louaient pour les revendre à bas prix aux potos, et copier les K7 des potes était un acte des plus banals. Maintenant, notre époque nous permet de faire la même chose tout aussi banalement, mais de manière plus large et moins contrôlable (car non physique). Et c'est justement ça qui emmerde l'industrie du disque et de l'audio-visuel, rien d'autre!

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Bonjour,
> 
> Moi j'ai une question à propos de cette amnistie (si elle est votée). Etant donné que Hadopi n'a pas à justifier ses envois de mails (en tout cas jusqu'à la demande de résiliation si j'ai bien compris) qu'est ce qui les empêche d'utiliser des listes d'IP rétroactive?
> 
> D'ailleurs en étant un peu vicieux et en poussant le raisonnement plus loin, qu'est ce qui empêchera l'hadopi à terme d'envoyer des mail à qui ils veulent? 
> style :
> - On a que 8000 contrevenant aujourd'hui!
> - Mince il faut qu'on fasse 10000 mail!
> - mmmh t'as pas des gens qui télécharge des logiciels non surveillés?
> ...


who watch the watchmen, en somme...La loi définitive nous éclairera probablement sur cette question. Mais en réalité, si le rythme de 10000 mails par jour doit être tenu, je doute qu'il y ait un contrôle quelconque. HADOPI elle-même va travailler en automatique pour maintenir une telle cadence. Après, la loi définitive prévoiera certainement la possibilité de saisir le juge pour contester la sanction. A la réponse: who watch the watchmen, je répondrais donc...The Judge.

----------


## Erokh

> *
> @Wolverine*
> Dans la nature de l'acte il n'y a aucune différence. C'est juste la quantité de médias touchés qui est sensiblement plus importante avec Internet (ce que j'ai précisé d'ailleurs). Mais que tu pirates 1 oeuvre ou 10000, l'acte est identique dans sa nature : c'est illégal. C'est juste qu'avant on en parlait moins... Et pourtant avant il existait déjà des réseaux de tape-trading, des petits malins qui copiaient les VHS qu'ils louaient pour les revendre à bas prix aux potos, et copier les K7 des potes était un acte des plus banals. Maintenant, notre époque nous permet de faire la même chose tout aussi banalement, mais de manière plus large et moins contrôlable (car non physique). Et c'est justement ça qui emmerde l'industrie du disque et de l'audio-visuel, rien d'autre!


Pour l'acte au niveau juridique, effectivement aucune différence. Mais il y avait tout de même des limites au système des VHS et cassettes:
-le fait qu'on trimballe un objet nécessitait un investissement initial plus conséquent: maintenant on se contente d'acheter un DD, et on a l'équivalent de milliers de K7
-le fait qu'on trimballait un objet limitait la portée du réseau: on devait se trouver à proximité
-une copie se faisait obligatoirement à vitesse 1x
-A chaque copie, la qualité était dégradé un peu plus

Donc tous ces facteurs constituaient un ensemble qui limitait la portée du piratage: tu copiait la K7 etc, mais si tu aimais vraiment le film/l'album , tu l'achetais car c'était le seul moyen d'avoir de la qualité. Et à mon avis ça joue pas mal, au moins psychologiquement.




> Bonjour,
> Moi j'ai une question à propos de cette amnistie (si elle est votée). Etant donné que Hadopi n'a pas à justifier ses envois de mails (en tout cas jusqu'à la demande de résiliation si j'ai bien compris) qu'est ce qui les empêche d'utiliser des listes d'IP rétroactive?


Le fait qu'ils ne peuvent pas avoir les listes d'IP tant que:
-la loi n'est pas votée
-les moyens de choper ces IP en tant qu'IP délictueuses n'est pas trouvé/mis en place.

Ca a été précisé dans un post précédent: la rétro-activité de la loi est prévue parce que les moyens techniques à mettre en place ne seront opérationnels que bien après le vote de cette loi. En gros, ils se gardent le droit de te foutre une prune bien après ton excès de vitesse.

enfin c'est ce que j'ai compris du machin...

----------


## FarFy

> Donc tous ces facteurs constituaient un ensemble qui limitait la portée du piratage: tu copiait la K7 etc, mais si tu aimais vraiment le film/l'album , tu l'achetais car c'était le seul moyen d'avoir de la qualité. Et à mon avis ça joue pas mal, au moins psychologiquement.


Je pense qu'acheter est toujours le moyen d'avoir de la qualité car :
- Entre un Bluray et un DVD et un DivX y'en quand même une sacré différence si tu as une télé et un système audio un tantinet perfectionné.
- Acheter permet d'avoir le véritable support physique qui est quand même autre chose que d'avoir un simple fichier sur un disque dur (je parle aussi pour les CD's de musique, les jeux vidéos, les logiciels, etc)

Le pire, c'est qu'avec tous les moyens mis à disposition aujourd'hui pour reproduire et stocker des médias, on sent une légère schizophrénie dans la société de consommation. Pourquoi proposer à si bas prix des lecteurs MP3, lecteurs multimédia portables, graveurs de CD/DVD et médias vierges, disques durs permettant de stocker une quantité impressionnante de données, disques durs multimédias...? Et j'en passe!

Il faut arrêter de prendre les gens pour des cons, tout ce matériel là n'est pas fait pour contenir des données licites (1To de données rien qu'en vidéos de vacances et en photos personnelles j'y crois pas). Par exemple, pour quelqu'un qui ne télécharge jamais de films, je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'avoir un disque dur multimédia ou un lecteur multimédia portable, vu que tu ne télécharges jamais de DivX pirates et que de tout façon si tu pirates pas tu as tous tes films en DVD. "Monsieur le juge, c'est pas ma faute, les FAI et leurs lignes à haut débit et les constructeurs de HDD multimédias m'ont incité à la faire!". Mouais... Arrêtons de nous voiler la face.

Tiens, on pourrait faire une analogie avec les constructeurs d'automobiles qui construisent des caisses qui montent sans problème à 180 km/h alors que la vitesse maxi en France est de 130 km/h. Et le gouvernement qui multiplie les radars et les mesures "pan pan ku ku cash cash" contre les infractions au code de la route...

Comment ne pas se sentir comme le dindon de la farce?  ::huh::

----------


## Darkfire8

> Texte au dessus


Dites ça me fait penser, comment Hadopi pourra savoir si on l'original du flm qu'on télécharge? 
Ca m'arrive souvent de télécharger un DIVX que j'ai déja en DVD juste pour pouvoir le mettre dans mon lecteur portable justement...Même chose avec les Jeux de DS pour mettre dans mon linker.

_Question hors sujet, si quelqu'un connait un bon logiciel pour passer ses Dvd en divx ou Mp4 (en réduisant de facto la taille hein!) je prend._

----------


## FarFy

> Dites ça me fait penser, comment Hadopi pourra savoir si on l'original du flm qu'on télécharge? 
> Ca m'arrive souvent de télécharger un DIVX que j'ai déja en DVD juste pour pouvoir le mettre dans mon lecteur portable justement...Même chose avec les Jeux de DS pour mettre dans mon linker.


C'est illicite car la source du média est diffusée de manière illicite. Donc ca t'arrive souvent d'être hors-la-loi...  :B): 

Après comment HADOPI peut faire le distinguo ? Ouhla, déjà qu'on ne sait même pas comment cette loi va être appliquée (ni même si elle est applicable en fait).

Puis concernant le Hors-Sujet, n'oublie que Grand Maître B a dit que la copie privée n'est plus un droit mais une exception. Peux-tu vraiment justifier cette exception? ^^

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> C'est illicite car la source du média est diffusée de manière illicite. Donc ca t'arrive souvent d'être hors-la-loi... 
> 
> Après comment HADOPI peut faire le distinguo ? Ouhla, déjà qu'on ne sait même pas comment cette loi va être appliquée (ni même si elle est applicable en fait).
> 
> Puis concernant le Hors-Sujet, n'oublie que Grand Maître B a dit que la copie privée n'est plus un droit mais une exception. Peux-tu vraiment justifier cette exception? ^^



Exact! Rappelons que même si tu as l'original, tu n'as pas le droit de télécharger l'oeuvre en P2P car d'une tu l'uploades en même temps que tu la downloades et de deux celui ou ceux grâce auxquels tu la downloades l'ont mis illicitement en ligne. Donc, je le répète, copier une oeuvre de l'esprit sur un réseau p2P est illégal, même si vous l'avez achetée.

----------


## Darkfire8

> C'est illicite car la source du média est diffusée de manière illicite. Donc ca t'arrive souvent d'être hors-la-loi... 
> 
> Après comment HADOPI peut faire le distinguo ? Ouhla, déjà qu'on ne sait même pas comment cette loi va être appliquée (ni même si elle est applicable en fait).
> 
> Puis concernant le Hors-Sujet, n'oublie que Grand Maître B a dit que la copie privée n'est plus un droit mais une exception. Peux-tu vraiment justifier cette exception? ^^


Arf.. d'accord...
Et qu'entends tu par "Peut tu justifier cette exception"? C'est une façon de me souligner que je n'ai plus le droit de copier mes propres Dvd (que je veux seulement changer de format hein, pas dupliquer, même si ça peut être considéré comme tel je pense) ou est-ce une réel question que tu me pose?

EDIT pour Grand maître B. : Je ne parlais pas de P2P (et même en P2P on peut télécharger sans mettre à disposition des autres hein !) mais ton deuxième argument reste le plus important. Merci de ta précision.

Qu'en est-il de copier pour soi dans un autre format pour obtenir un fichiers lisible sur une autre plateforme?
Parce que bon je ne vasi tout de même pas racheter un film au format dématérialisé pour pouvoir le lire sur mon Ipod? Je ne suis même pas sur que l'offre existe ou soit compétitive...

----------


## kaldanm

C'est prevu pour quand, le passage devant le conseil constitutionnel ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Arf.. d'accord...
> Et qu'entends tu par "Peut tu justifier cette exception"? C'est une façon de me souligner que je n'ai plus le droit de copier mes propres Dvd (que je veux seulement changer de format hein, pas dupliquer, même si ça peut être considéré comme tel je pense) ou est-ce une réel question que tu me pose?
> 
> EDIT pour Grand maître B. : Je ne parlais pas de P2P (et même en P2P on peut télécharger sans mettre à disposition des autres hein !) mais ton deuxième argument reste le plus important. Merci de ta précision.
> 
> Qu'en est-il de copier pour soi dans un autre format pour obtenir un fichiers lisible sur une autre plateforme?
> Parce que bon je ne vasi tout de même pas racheter un film au format dématérialisé pour pouvoir le lire sur mon Ipod? Je ne suis même pas sur que l'offre existe ou soit compétitive...


Tu peux acheter un cd, le ripper grâce à ton ordinateur et le transformer en mp3 ou en divx, pour ensuite le charger dans ton lecteur. D'une, personne ne le saura jamais, il n'y a aucune trace, ni adresse ip, ni rien et de deux, ça pourrait s'analyser en une façon pour toi de mettre en oeuvre l'expression de copie privée. Mais rappelons que pour pouvoir en bénéficier, encore faut-il que le rip passe le test en 3 étapes:


1) l'exception doit se limiter à un cas spécial
2) elle ne doit pas porter atteinte à l'exploitation normale de l'œuvre
3) elle ne doit pas causer de préjudice injustifié aux intérêts légitimes de l'ayant droit.


Pour simplifier, l’article L. 122-5 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle explique que par le 1) on doit entendre:
_Les copies ou reproductions strictement réservées à l'usage privé du copiste et non destinées à une utilisation collective.
_


Donc, tu peux en faire une copie pour ton usage privée, cad pour la mettre dans ton lecteur mp3/Divx.

Note: c'est une généralité, c'est en fait plus compliqué, l'article L. 122-5 dit précisément que 

que sont autorisées _« Les copies ou reproductions strictement réservées à l'usage privé du copiste et non destinées à une utilisation collective, à l'exception des copies des oeuvres d'art destinées à être utilisées pour des fins identiques à celles pour lesquelles l'oeuvre originale a été créée et des copies d'un logiciel autres que la copie de sauvegarde établie dans les conditions prévues au II de l'article L. 122-6-1 ainsi que des copies ou des reproductions d'une base de données électronique ».

_Donc, vous voyez, ça dépend si vous avez à faire à une oeuvre d'art, à un logiciel etc...Mais en gros, la copie privée pour son lecteur est en général considérée comme admise.




> C'est prevu pour quand, le passage devant le conseil constitutionnel ?


Pas encore de date prévue puisque la Commission mixte paritaire doit d'abord se réunir pour voter un texte définitif.

----------


## FarFy

> Arf.. d'accord...
> Et qu'entends tu par "Peut tu justifier cette exception"? C'est une façon de me souligner que je n'ai plus le droit de copier mes propres Dvd (que je veux seulement changer de format hein, pas dupliquer, même si ça peut être considéré comme tel je pense) ou est-ce une réel question que tu me pose?


C'était pour dire que le droit de copie privée (qui n'est pas un droit en fait) est admissible sous conditions. Grand Maître B sait expliquer ça bien mieux que moi.

La copie privée est donc admise, mais pas en tant que droit. C'est juste toléré pour éviter aux gens de devoir raquer pour avoir le média dans chaque format désiré. Mais pour combien de temps?  :tired: 

Mais si tu revends ton média, normalement tu dois détruire tes copies privées quel que soit le format. J'ai bon Grand Maître?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> C'était pour dire que le droit de copie privée (qui n'est pas un droit en fait) est admissible sous conditions. Grand Maître B sait expliquer ça bien mieux que moi.
> 
> La copie privée est donc admise, mais pas en tant que droit. C'est juste toléré pour éviter aux gens de devoir raquer pour avoir le média dans chaque format désiré. Mais pour combien de temps? 
> 
> Mais si tu revends ton média, normalement tu dois détruire tes copies privées quel que soit le format. J'ai bon Grand Maître?


Oui oui exact, tu n'a pas le droit de revendre un lecteur mp3/Divx bourré d'oeuvres de l'esprit!

----------


## Erokh

> Je pense qu'acheter est toujours le moyen d'avoir de la qualité car :
> - Entre un Bluray et un DVD et un DivX y'en quand même une sacré différence si tu as une télé et un système audio *un tantinet perfectionné*.


Et la de suite on se coupe de 80% des consommateurs de DVD/bluray, qui lisent ça sur leur platine de salon, sur leur vieille tv cathodique avec les haut-parleurs intégrés  :;): 

Qui plus est, on parle bien de copie: quand on passe en divx ou MP3, il y a modification. Surtout que les sites de piratins proposent bien souvent le dvd complet, prêt à graver, en téléchargement. Et là la diff de qualité...




> - Acheter permet d'avoir le véritable support physique qui est quand même autre chose que d'avoir un simple fichier sur un disque dur (je parle aussi pour les CD's de musique, les jeux vidéos, les logiciels, etc)


Je suis d'accord, et c'est un argument qui compte beaucoup pour moi également: j'aime me sentir propriétaire d'un objet!, et non pas juste de vulgaire "droits de lecture" (à croire que les "ayant droit" te font une faveur en te laissant écouter leurs "oeuvres"...)




> Le pire, c'est qu'avec tous les moyens mis à disposition aujourd'hui pour reproduire et stocker des médias, on sent une légère schizophrénie dans la société de consommation.


Carrément! et on s'enfonce encore plus dans cette schizophrénie quand on taxe des média vierges pour leur utilisation illégale




> Exact! Rappelons que même si tu as l'original, tu n'as pas le droit de télécharger l'oeuvre en P2P car d'une tu l'uploades en même temps que tu la downloades et de deux celui ou ceux grâce auxquels tu la downloades l'ont mis illicitement en ligne. Donc, je le répète, copier une oeuvre de l'esprit sur un réseau p2P est illégal, même si vous l'avez achetée.


Et puis si ton dvd ou ton cd possède une protection contre la copie, il est devenu illégal en France de la contourner, depuis DAVDSI, me trompe-je?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Et puis si ton dvd ou ton cd possède une protection contre la copie, il est devenu illégal en France de la contourner, depuis DAVDSI, me trompe-je?



Exact, parce qu'il n'y a pas de droit à la copie; c'est une exception. Donc, un DRM ne vous prive pas d'un droit et on ne peut légalement le casser.

----------


## Wobak

> 1) l'exception doit se limiter à un cas spécial
> 2) elle ne doit pas porter atteinte à l'exploitation normale de l'œuvre
> 3) elle ne doit pas causer de préjudice injustifié aux intérêts légitimes de l'ayant droit.
> 
> que sont autorisées _« Les copies ou reproductions strictement réservées à l'usage privé du copiste et non destinées à une utilisation collective, à l'exception des copies des oeuvres d'art destinées à être utilisées pour des fins identiques à celles pour lesquelles l'oeuvre originale a été créée et des copies d'un logiciel autres que la copie de sauvegarde établie dans les conditions prévues au II de l'article L. 122-6-1 ainsi que des copies ou des reproductions d'une base de données électronique »._


Et quid de ceux qui répondraient à cela : 

"L'utilisation normale d'un DVD est pour le lecteur DVD, ton iPhone n'en est pas un, et de plus, tu as possibilité d'acheter ce film sur l'* Store pour la modique somme de 9,9999€  pour le faire marcher sur ton iPhone !!!!!"

S'il existait un "translater" de jeux PS3 en jeux XboX 360, j'aurais droit de l'utiliser ?

Autre exemple : j'ai une PS2 chez mes parents, et une PS2 chez moi (oui je suis un gosse de riche  :B): ). J'ai acheté tous mes jeux, mais j'ai pas envie de les trimballer à chaque fois que je vais les voir (et puis en plus ils habitent SUPER loin de chez moi, genre 12000 KM). J'ai donc pucé ma PS2 de chez moi, et j'ai copié mes jeux PS2 pour les utiliser sur ma PS2 pucée. J'ai le droit ? J'ai pas souvenir d'avoir fait sauter quoi que ce soit au niveau des jeux pour ça.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Et quid de ceux qui répondraient à cela : 
> 
> "L'utilisation normale d'un DVD est pour le lecteur DVD, ton iPhone n'en est pas un, et de plus, tu as possibilité d'acheter ce film sur l'* Store pour la modique somme de 9,9999€  pour le faire marcher sur ton iPhone !!!!!"
> 
> S'il existait un "translater" de jeux PS3 en jeux XboX 360, j'aurais droit de l'utiliser ?
> 
> Autre exemple : j'ai une PS2 chez mes parents, et une PS2 chez moi (oui je suis un gosse de riche ). J'ai acheté tous mes jeux, mais j'ai pas envie de les trimballer à chaque fois que je vais les voir (et puis en plus ils habitent SUPER loin de chez moi, genre 12000 KM). J'ai donc pucé ma PS2 de chez moi, et j'ai copié mes jeux PS2 pour les utiliser sur ma PS2 pucée. J'ai le droit ? J'ai pas souvenir d'avoir fait sauter quoi que ce soit au niveau des jeux pour ça.


Avoir fait sauter la puce de la PS2 est illégal donc non, tu n'as pas le droit. Tu n'as aucun droit à faire une copie, c'est une exception. Donc si le constructeur te l'interdit, grâce à une puce, c'est SON droit.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Oserai-je souligner le manque absolu d'impartialité dans la prise de position de Canard PC et ces nombreux lecteurs ?
> Oui.
> Résumer la chose (projet HADOPI) au terme "liberticide" ne semble déranger personne. Faut il être de gauche, du moins contre la droite, pour comprendre que légiférer le net c'est très compliqué ?
> Non.
> Je suis comme beaucoup et depuis longtemps, un lecteur conquit par une plume Canardesque rafraichissante, dans un monde ultra conventionnel, ça fait du bien. MAIS... mais alors, ne fricoter pas avec la politique, je vous en supplie ! 
> Je pouffe sournoisement de rire à vous lire, faisant figure de sainteté, n'ayant jamais installer un XP à l'oeil, ni dl le moindre MP3, ni chercher une quelconque Key gen de votre existence entière. Ne commettez pas la même erreur éditorialiste (et là je m'adresse aux pigistes) que les "inrock", de confondre loisir et politique.
> Le video ludique n'est pas mort, ni la critique, ni le web, ni nos libertés, ni rien du tout. Nous nous sommes fait "mettre" par les majors. Bon... un point pour eux, voilà.
> Que Grand_Maître_B nous narre les contradictions du projet HADOPI, dans un style Juridico-Gamer, vulgarisé au possible pour des neu-neu comme moi...Wunderbach !! 
> Youpi, dirai-je même !
> ...



*En même temps mon loulou ici on est tous des gros G33K voir des N3rd'z pour les plus atteints.
Il est évident que nous n'allions pas dire Amen à une loi qui qui elle est necessaire (et c'est un farouche gauchiste depuis 3 générations qui parle) restraints nos libertés et aborde un sujet qui nous est cher (le net) par le mauvais bout de la lorgnette.
Maintenant si les G33Ks ne s'approprient et ne défende pas un sujet tel que celui là qui va le faire?

Madame Michu qui n'a jamais touché un pécé.
Ou bien Robert le syndicaliste  FO de la sncf qui s'il a défendu son droit à la retraite il y a quelques mois ne comprends rien au Ternet.
De toute façon il est plein H24 le Week-End alors Internet c'est le dernier de ses soucis.
Maintenant je ne vois pas de politisation du canard à mon sens, je sais pas ou t'en a vu(qu'ils expriment la position du journal dans un édito ou une niouze je trouve ça plutot sain) pour eux comme pour nous.
L'orsque Marianne exprime son point de vue sur tel ou tel sujet c'est pas forcément parce que ce sont de gros gauchistes mais parce que c'est un journal d'investigation qui exprime sa façon de penser et cherche à améliorer les choses.

Le fondement de toute démocratie c'est pas le suffrage universel ou une assemblée c'est avant tout la presse.

Il ya PCJ ou Joy pour un journal plat et sans saveur qui ne revendiquent rien si tu veux.

----------


## Koda

> Tiens, on pourrait faire une analogie avec les constructeurs d'automobiles qui construisent des caisses qui montent sans problème à 180 km/h alors que la vitesse maxi en France est de 130 km/h. Et le gouvernement qui multiplie les radars et les mesures "pan pan ku ku cash cash" contre les infractions au code de la route...
> 
> Comment ne pas se sentir comme le dindon de la farce?


On pourrait mais en fait non. Parce que le téléchargement ne tue pas et que rouler trop vite augmente tes chance d'accident celle des autres et en conséquence tu met le vie d'autrui en danger.
Moi bien sur je suis pour une certaines législation du Web mais il faudrait commencer par mettre des moyens légaux de qualité a disposition.
Prenons exemple la VOD de TF1 concernant les series, 3,99€ l'épisode d'une seule série basse qualité, avec un sous titrage très douteux, qu'on peut ne voir qu'une fois sous DRM. Ça fais donc à 22 épisode la série plus de 80€ pour voir une serie entière une seule fois. Sachant qu'aux Etat-Unis ils payent un somme derisoire tout les mois pour voir des milliers de series...

Je pairai volontier un abonnement pour avoir la télé americaine sous titré francais, malheuresement le seul moyen de l'avoir sans payer environ 2000€ par mois (Pour tout voir donc legalement) est illégal.

Et puis Internet change aussi la dimension psychologique de l'environnement et c'est très important. Les notions de bien et de mal n'existe pas a la naissance, notre éducation et la construction de notre Surmoi et Notre moi choisit ses lignes. Alors bien sur ça n'excuse pas de tuer...etc car on peut se contrôler (dans une certaines mesure bien sur). Mais la où ça pose réellement problème c'est que certaines personne télécharge illégalement est ne pense même pas que c'est illégal il ne vois pas ça comme du vol. 
On plante un Pommier chez vous, on vous dit touchez le pas même si personne le surveille, même si personne l'enlèvera, même si personne ne prendra les pommes, même si personne ne reviendra. Alors bien sur certains feront le "bien" et bien sur n'entraveront ni lois, ni rien même qu'ils puissent se payer de pommes ou pas et tant mieux pour eux mais tout le monde na pas été éduquer comme ça. Et malheureusement c'est une zone de morale très grise et elle est tristement renforcé par la virtualité des fichier qui non pas une consistance réelle.
Enfin, ce que je veux dire c'est que voir ça comme le mal et trouver des solutions aussi dangereuses que dénuées de bon sens c'est triste.
Et puis il y a toujours une question à se poser c'est pourquoi ? Parce que il faut comprendre le problème pour le résoudre et la démocratisation du vol de masse montre clairement que le problème ne viens pas des gens.
Ce serait des gangs qui deal pour l'argent ou des copieur massif de K7 DVD, truc console, des vendeurs de disques de plusieurs téraoctet rempli de films il n'y aurait pas de question si c'est bien ou mal. Mais quand une importante partie de la population (du monde même), de la ménagère, au vieux, au gosse télécharge illégalement, quand une majeur partie de la population ne respecte pas une lois c'est qu'il y a un problème qui ne viens pas uniquement de gens (parce que bien sur il y a toujours des problèmes au cœur du problème, on appelle ça les extrême, jamais bon).

Si un ptit groupe de personne trouve que ça sent le feu on peut se dire que ça viens d'eux quand c'est des milliers de personne on commence tout de suite à allez chercher de l'eau.

Le bien, le mal et la justice c'est une notion humaine et uniquement humaine. Une masse de gens font quelque chose de "mal" selon la lois si ils sont des millions c'est que notre définition du mal n'est plus exact. C'est un problème similaire à l'alcool (quoi que différent psychologiquement et sur certaines notion bien sur, mais la prohibition à tout sauf empecher la vente et pourtant c'était "mal" l'alcool parce que ça tue. Aujourd'hui c'est uniquement la quantité , et la régularité qui rend ça "mal" ou "bien")

----------


## Darkfire8

> marianne [...] c'est un journal [...]


Grillay le TROLL !


PS : Merci a vous deux pour vos explications  :;):

----------


## Jolaventur

> Grillay le TROLL !


Ptit con. ::P:

----------


## RenardChenapan

+1 koda totalement d'accord avec toi.

Sinon aux dernières nouvelles, la commission mixte paritaire s'est réunie et à décidé qu'un abonné convaincu de piratage, en plus d'avoir sa ligne coupée, devrait acquitter son abonnement à son FAI. Voila ça et exit aussi la possibilité de garder une connexion "restreinte" pour la messagerie, comme l'avais suggérée Mme Albanel.
Je vous laisse lire la news il y'a d'autres surprises aussi ^^
http://www.silicon.fr/fr/news/2009/0...a_double_peine

----------


## Darkfire8

> la commission mixte paritaire s'est réunie et à décidé qu'un abonné convaincu de piratage, en plus d'avoir sa ligne coupée, devrait acquitter son abonnement à son FAI.


Aucune chance que je me fasse convaincre moi  ::P:

----------


## Poulos

l'Assemblée nationale a rejeté le texte.   ::):  ::):  ::): 

hadopi-rejetee-a-lassemblee

http://www.pcinpact.com/

----------


## Solweig

arf grilled  ::):  HADOPI rejetée !!!

----------


## DecapFour

:haha: 

http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/a...ens_id=1162478

----------


## Poulos

> PARIS, 9 avr 2009 (AFP) - Le projet de loi sur le téléchargement illégal sur internet "n'est retardé que de quelques semaines" et le gouvernement le représentera à l'Assemblée nationale "à la rentrée des vacances parlementaires de Pâques", après son rejet surprise jeudi, a annoncé à l'AFP Roger Karoutchi.


restons vigilant !

----------


## DecapFour

En gros, ils peuvent le présenter ... tant que qu'il est pas passé ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

je brosse tout ça dans la nouvelle news. J'en ferais une autre plus tard, dés que je peux! Stay tuned!

----------


## Poulos

Une image qui fait du bien

----------


## Darkfire8

Maintenant j'attend d'eux qu'il reformule tout ça, qu'il bosse un peu sur le dossier pour arrêter de sortir des aneries, et qu'un nouveau prjet de loi inteligent et respectueux des lois sorte pour lutter contre le piratage.

et sinon j'ai une question conne aussi : Pourquoi on demande toujours à des commissions qui à priori ne sont pas forcément les mieux placés (je pense à celle qui est à l'origine de cela avec le président de la Fnac (désolé je ne me rappel plus du nom)) de trouver des solutions?
Un groupe d'internaute regroupant des responsable d'associations, et des professionnels du secteur serait peut être à même de fournir un dossier efficace sur le pourquoi et le comment...

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> et sinon j'ai une question conne aussi : Pourquoi on demande toujours à des commissions qui à priori ne sont pas forcément les mieux placés (je pense à celle qui est à l'origine de cela avec le président de la Fnac (désolé je ne me rappel plus du nom)) de trouver des solutions?
> Un groupe d'internaute regroupant des responsable d'associations, et des professionnels du secteur serait peut être à même de fournir un dossier efficace sur le pourquoi et le comment...


Parceque c'est un gouvernement de droite ?  ::): 

Non là je suis médisant, y a peut être eu une concertation, je ne sais pas.

----------


## Juniadkhan

Commission Olivennes... Et une fois de plus, ces personnes parfaitement incompétentes mandatées sur ce type de dossier, ne le sont que pour des raisons de copinage présidentiel.

Souvenez vous le fiasco du rapport Attali pour relancer l'économie... Non vraiment, les commissions d'enquête parlementaires qui portent leurs fruits ne font pas de vagues.

Ensuite, il n'y avait pas, je pense, dans HADOPI de réelle volonté de régler le problème (si problème il y a, étant donnée l'objectivité des chiffres avancés). La commission mixte paritaire qui avait annulé l'amendement permettant l'arrêt de paiement durant de la suspension de l'abonnement a prouvé en revenant là dessus que l'objectif était plus de faire pression sur l'opinion publique, et de créer la dissuasion quant aux pratiques de téléchargement illégal. Enfin ce n'est que mon avis.

----------

